# The 150 main cities of Spain (by the number of its inhabitants) seen in 20 pictures



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice initiative! Spain has a lot of nice cities.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Undoubtedly, sky-eye, thanks 

*Santiago de Compostela. It has a population about 95.092 inhabitants, the area is about 222,30 km², it belongs to Provincia de A Coruña, its autonomous community is Galicia, its density is 420,41 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 45.193 , 15.193 buildings are registered in this place, it has 44.320 counted men, it has 50.772 counted women, the average altitude is 250,55 m, there are 0,87 males for each female. It is the capital city of the Autonomous Community of Galicia. The historic center of the city is a World Heritage Site.

Position in the ranking: 67

Santiago de Compostela by José Luis García Mendoza, en Flickr

CAMINO PRIMITIVO. SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA. by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr

Santiago de Compostela, praza das Praterías by Valerio_D, en Flickr

Santiago de Compostela. by luisephoto, en Flickr

Catedral de Santiago de Compostela desde la Plaza Quintana by domingo leiva, en Flickr

Santiago de Compostela - Plaza das Praterías by Richard Morais, en Flickr

Cathedral in Santiago de Compostela by David Cunningham, en Flickr

Santiago de Compostela-Portico de la Gloria by Manuel Rodriguez martinez, en Flickr

Santiago de Compostela - Catedral by J.S.C., en Flickr

Santiago de Compostela, Galicia, España by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

Santiago de Compostela. Año Jubilar 2010. Catedral. Cathedral. Jubilee Year 2010. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr

Santiago de Compostela.- by Toni Camara, en Flickr

Catedral de Santiago de Compostela, A Coruña (Galicia) by Ray E. R., en Flickr

santiago de compostela by faustonadal, en Flickr

Santiago de Compostela by javmap, en Flickr


17 Sede de la SGAE A. García Abril fachada a Parque Vista Alegre extremo norte 5451 by Javier, en Flickr

29 Sede de la SGAE A. García Abril Interior pórtico pétreo al jardín 5402 by Javier, en Flickr

Sin título by massju, en Flickr

atardecer no gaias, ciudad de la cultura, santiago de.Compostela by Angel Gorgoso Martinez, en Flickr

Espacios MICAtlántica 2013 by Ministerio de Cultura de la Nación Argentina, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Málaga. It has a population about 568.305 inhabitants, the area is about 394,50 km², it belongs to Provincia de Málaga, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 1.421,12 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 217.079 , 52.593 buildings are registered in this place, it has 274.209 counted men, it has 294.096 counted women, the average altitude is 20,77 m, there are 0,93 males for each female. It is the capital city of the Málaga Province.

Position in the ranking: 6

Vista de Málaga by N i c o_, en Flickr

Alcazaba, Malaga by Carlos Palacios, en Flickr

马拉加 by Jose A. Ramos, en Flickr

ALCAZABA - MALAGA by MARIO NARANJO MOLINA, en Flickr

En la Alcazaba de Malaga by Encarni Alvarez, en Flickr

Málaga by Franz Van Pelt, en Flickr

Calle Marqués de Larios by Quino AL, en Flickr

Calle Larios Malaga by melepix, en Flickr

Málaga by Adrián García, en Flickr

Catedral, Malaga by Jim Torarp, en Flickr

Catedral de Málaga by agushedem, en Flickr

201701101909_Museo de la Aduana_PEN00089 by Pepe Ainsua, en Flickr

Teatro Romano de Málaga by Rafael Cejudo Martinez, en Flickr

Teatro Romano de Málaga by Francisco Ruiz Herrera, en Flickr

museopicasso by Javi Ramos, en Flickr

Malaga Pompidou by Tony Kemplen, en Flickr

Metro de Málaga by Cristian Lima, en Flickr

Estación Trenes Málaga by ajborrego, en Flickr

Civia by R~P~M, en Flickr

Málaga by Andrés Orzaez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Gijón. It has a population about 275.274 inhabitants, the area is about 181,50 km², it belongs to Provincia de Asturias, its autonomous community is Asturias, its density is 1.516,66 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 147.149 , 20.785 buildings are registered in this place, it has 130.204 counted men, it has 145.531 counted women, the average altitude is 10,47 m, there are 0,90 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 15

Gijón, diciembre. by nicoordozgoiti, en Flickr

Gijón by Gilda Tonello, en Flickr

Gijon by Paul Reul, en Flickr

20141220-gijon-077 by Roberto_48, en Flickr

Palacio de Revillagigedo (Gijón) by mel li, en Flickr

Gijón by CD.Becerril, en Flickr

Cimadevilla by Asturias, si yo pudiera... miguelfeito, en Flickr

Cimadevilla by cbascaran, en Flickr

GIJÓN / Paseo del muro de San Lorenzo (13/07/2015) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, en Flickr

GIJ_SJo_1132_2 by Xurde Peteiro, en Flickr

GIJ_pEu_6036 v2 by Xurde Peteiro, en Flickr

Gijón Plaza parchís by Pablo de Castro, en Flickr

Universidad Laboral by Eduardo Elvira Acosta, en Flickr

Universidad Laboral by GlezEsther, en Flickr

Universidad Laboral de Gijon by Javier Nicolás, en Flickr

Museo Pueblo de Asturias by arguelles314, en Flickr

poligono-pumarin-aire-gijon-asturias-laboral-cabueñes-musel-elogio-pericones-altura-cielo-atardecer-niebla-noche-01 by CoudLain, en Flickr

Aparcando by Nacho Cosio, en Flickr

La nieve desde el Musel by ivandiazpallares, en Flickr

Sombras de Luz by Gerardo Alonso, en Flickr

*​


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

Beautiful cities


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

AXIS of EVIL said:


> Nice.





PeruGian12 said:


> Beautiful cities


Thanks, AXIS of EVIL, PeruGian12, 

*Gandía. It has a population about 78.543 inhabitants, the area is about 60,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Valencia, its autonomous community is Comunitat Valenciana, its density is 1.304,70 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 54.592, 9.149 buildings are registered in this place, it has 39.339 counted men, it has 39.204 counted women, the average altitude is 36,62 m, there are 1,02 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 96

gandia by jose torro, en Flickr

009- Vista Platja a Gandia. Pujada Castell. Muntanya Cullera. 11-8-2011 by Joanjo Aguar Matoses, en Flickr

Vista de Gandía Playa by La Espiral, en Flickr

Modern Architecture by Julia Theoabld, en Flickr

Gandía - Palacio Ducal by J.S.C., en Flickr

Palacio Ducal de Gandia o de los Borja by Antonio Marín Segovia, en Flickr

Gandia, Palacio Ducal de los Borja by Gerard Eder, en Flickr

Gandia Palacio Ducal de los Borja by Gerard Eder, en Flickr

Valencia - Gandía - Colegiata de Santa Maria by Alejandro, en Flickr

Plaça Major, Gandia by Dan, en Flickr

Fallas Gandia by José Luis Andrés, en Flickr

las fallas 2011 - passeig germanias, gandia by Steven, en Flickr

Fallas by Florentino Fondevila, en Flickr

Tierra de 447s by Villagandes, en Flickr

El AVANT Playero de Gandía by Villagandes, en Flickr

Gandia Shore by F.Carvajal, en Flickr

Paseo Marítimo de #Gandía / Passeig Maritim de #Gandia #Valencia by hectorgil94, en Flickr

Paseo Maritimo.Gandia. by Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr

playa_gandia by Tomás de Cos Relaño, en Flickr

Playa Gandia by Andrés Puig, en Flickr

*​


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

hermosas


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

TEBC said:


> hermosas


Gracias, TEBC, 

*Aranjuez. It has a population about 57.728 inhabitants, the area is about 186,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid, its density is 308,87 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 24.792, 6.078 buildings are registered in this place, it has 28.234 counted men, it has 29.494 counted women, the average altitude is 502,39 m, there are 0,97 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 129

Palacio real de Aranjuez by Carlos, en Flickr

Aranjuez ... by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, en Flickr

Palacio real de Aranjuez by Juan Jose Rentero, en Flickr

Fotos en Aranjuez, Madrid. by Caty, en Flickr

frescos escalera II by Eric López Contini, en Flickr

Jardín del Parterre en Aranjuez HDR by Marc, en Flickr

Sin título by Salvador Acevedo Moreno, en Flickr

El palacio desde la calle Infantas by Maria L, en Flickr

Calles de Aranjuez by Jefte Gallardo, en Flickr

Calles de Aranjuez. by Jefte Gallardo, en Flickr

Calle Infantas by Luis Garcia Jurado-Centurión, en Flickr

Calles de Aranjuez by Jefte Gallardo, en Flickr

Aranjuez: calles by M a n u e l, en Flickr

Calles de Aranjuez. by Jefte Gallardo, en Flickr

iglesia de san antonio, aranjuez. by Anlus, en Flickr

ESTANQUE CHINESCO JARDIN DEL PRINCIPE ARANJUEZ 2692 18-4-2015 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

Aranjuez 2 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr

Aranjuez 094 by jabato88, en Flickr

DSC_0065.jpg by Guti Ronda, en Flickr

3.1 Tren Fresa llegada aranjuez by AYUNTAMIENTO DE ARANJUEZ DELEGACION DE TURISMO, en Flickr


*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*León. It has a population about 134.305 inhabitants, the area is about 39,40 km², it belongs to Provincia de León, its autonomous community is Castile and León, its density is 3.476,78 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 66.362, 10.408 buildings are registered in this place, it has 61.823 counted men, it has 72.482 counted women, the average altitude is 841,34 m, there are 0,85 males for each female. It is the capital city of León Province. 

Position in the ranking: 50

Catedral de León by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

Leon Vidrieras Catedral Santa Maria de Regla 05 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

Vidrieras de la Catedral de Leon vistas desde la Plataforma de El sueño de la Luz., Castilla y Leon, España. by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

Catedral León by Zamo zamorano, en Flickr

Casa Botines by albolm911, en Flickr

150024=28 copia by **** Alvarez, en Flickr

San Isidoro de León by M a n u e l, en Flickr

Panteón Real (San Isidoro de León) by qnqe, en Flickr

Real Colegiata de San Isidoro, León by Carlos, en Flickr

Murus Septimae Legionis by SBA73, en Flickr

Plaza de Santo Domingo by MadJoker Wazzzup Dude, en Flickr

Leon by John, en Flickr

El rincón by Javier Díaz Barrera, en Flickr

León, Hostal San Marcos by Antramir, en Flickr

Iglesia del parador de San Marcos (León) by PERE SOLER, en Flickr

MINIMALISMO by freme_3, en Flickr

MUSAC (León) by Septem Trionis, en Flickr

Junta Castilla y León (León) by Laura González, en Flickr

Leon by Carlos, en Flickr

El AVE que marchaba de León by Ivan, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cádiz. It has a population about 118.919 inhabitants, the area is about 15,30 km², it belongs to Provincia de Cádiz, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 8.533,40 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 52.819, 5.551 buildings are registered in this place, it has 60.289 counted men, it has 66.477 counted women, the average altitude is 15,42 m, there are 0,91 males for each female. It is the capital city of Cádiz Province. It is considered the oldest city in the West, having reached 3000 years (with factual data) in the last century

Position in the ranking: 54

cadiz by cbalzugaray, en Flickr

Catedral de Cádiz by Enrique Garcia Polo, en Flickr

Catedral de Cádiz by Michel Gauthier, en Flickr

Cúpula de la Catedral by profedetecno2, en Flickr

Cádiz by Aldeana, en Flickr

Cadiz by Pablo G. Pando, en Flickr

Cádiz by Laura PLR, en Flickr

cadiz by Julian Iglesias, en Flickr

Cadiz by Pablo G. Pando, en Flickr

Cádiz by Elena, en Flickr

Cadiz by Pablo G. Pando, en Flickr

Cadiz by Alexei Malutin, en Flickr

Cadiz by Alexei Malutin, en Flickr

Las Puertas de Tierra by Toby Hawkes, en Flickr

Cadiz by Alexei Malutin, en Flickr

CÁDIZ by massruiz, en Flickr

Cádiz by Hugo Espresati Serrano, en Flickr

BALUARTE DE LA CANDELARIA by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr

Cadiz by Alexei Malutin, en Flickr

Puente de La Pepa by jesus maria ruiz muñoz, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Santa Coloma de Gramenet. It has a population about 120.029 inhabitants, the area is about 7,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 16.670,70 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 48.515, 6.437 buildings are registered in this place, it has 59.520 counted men, it has 59.218 counted women, the average altitude is 37,66 m, there are 1,04 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 55

Panoràmica Barcelonés by David Peiro, en Flickr

ESGLESIA MAJOR, SANTA COLOMA DE GRAMANET by espanoldz, en Flickr

2014 Santa Coloma de Gramenet by Jose Gonzalvo Vivas, en Flickr

L9 - Església Major by Marc Vilella, en Flickr

L9 - Església Major by Marc Vilella, en Flickr

Santa Coloma de Gramanet 06-14 (97) by MOMENTSCAPGROSSOS, en Flickr

Parque Europa32 by Daniel Torrejon Martinez, en Flickr[

Recordar després de l'oblit: BUCHENWALD by sergi bernal, en Flickr

DSCF1748 by hippitro, en Flickr

CUBICS - Santa Coloma de Gramanet by cpcmollet, en Flickr

Torre cubic, Santa coloma de Gramanet by juan perez, en Flickr

Sacando pecho! by David Gonzalez Neguillo, en Flickr

Santa Coloma de Gramanet by Inés Fernández, en Flickr

Santa Coloma de Gramanet by Inés Fernández, en Flickr

Fabrica Damm. Santa Coloma de Gramanet by Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr

Bridge Potosí Santa Coloma de Gramanet by Sergio Lizana, en Flickr

Torribera by Jordi Rovira, en Flickr

Santa Coloma de Gramenet: recinte Torribera, projecte de Rafael Masó i Josep M. Pericas by Josep Bracons, en Flickr

Poblado íbero by Carlos, en Flickr

Des de Puig Castellar by Gerard Ortiz, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Getxo. It has a population about 79.839 inhabitants, the area is about 12,10 km², it belongs to Provincia de Bizkaia, its autonomous community is Basque Country, its density is 6.598,26 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 33.062, 4.788 buildings are registered in this place, it has 37.411 counted men, it has 42.133 counted women, the average altitude is 47,59 m, there are 0,89 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 93

Otoño en Getxo by Carlos Olmedillas, en Flickr

summertime getxo by Henrik Harder Bak, en Flickr

Crucero 'Anthem of the Seas' en Getxo by eitb.eus, en Flickr

El Abra by Ramon C., en Flickr

Faro y Casa de Náufragos de Arriluce by Indautxu71, en Flickr

Puerto Deportivo El Abra-Getxo by Indautxu71, en Flickr

Palacio Lezama-Legizamon by Cycling Man, en Flickr

Muelle de Las Arenas by Imanol Landa, en Flickr

Muelle de Las Arenas by Imanol Landa, en Flickr

Molino de Aixerrota...Getxo. by Ana Echebarria, en Flickr

desde la bici by eitb.eus, en Flickr

68 x 54 - Puerto Viejo by Eduardo Arostegui, en Flickr

Getxo, Basque Country by Iker Merodio, en Flickr

La plaza del metro ... by Jose Luis Pizarro, en Flickr

Metro Getxo by Mikel, en Flickr

Valerie, atracado en Getxo by Carlos Olmedillas, en Flickr

Playa de Ereaga by Mario Parissenti, en Flickr

Ereaga by Ander Mendia, en Flickr

Playa de Ereaga by Gustavo Garijo, en Flickr

Nuestro pequeño Manhattan by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Guadalajara. It has a population about 84.504 inhabitants, the area is about 235,80 km², it belongs to Provincia de Guadalajara, its autonomous community is Castile-La Mancha, its density is 358,37 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 40.199, 8.044 buildings are registered in this place, it has 41.227 counted men, it has 43.277 counted women, the average altitude is 714,22 m, there are 0,98 males for each female. Guadalajara is the capital city of the province of Guadalajara

Position in the ranking: 81

Nieve en Guadalajara by No Prime, No Party, en Flickr

Guadalajara, España by c0d1g0, en Flickr

Guadalajara, España by c0d1g0, en Flickr

Guadalajara - Panteón de la Duquesa de Sevillano by David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr

Panteón Guadalajara by Tania Reiné, en Flickr

Fachada Palacio del Infantado, Guadalajara. by Alberto, en Flickr

Palacio del Infantado - Galería en la fachada principal by Alberto, en Flickr

Palacio del Infantado Guadalajara by PortalGuada Guadalajara, en Flickr

Puerta de Bejanque, Guadalajara by PortalGuada Guadalajara, en Flickr

Concatedral de Santa María by Azucena, en Flickr

Guadalajara, plaza de Santo Domingo by Smartia, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María Micaela, Guadalajara - España by PortalGuada Guadalajara, en Flickr

003521 - Guadalajara by M.Peinado, en Flickr

edificio Nuevas Empresas by mgarcacalvo, en Flickr

Parque de "Aguas Vivas", Guadalajara by PortalGuada Guadalajara, en Flickr

Parque de "Aguas Vivas", Guadalajara by PortalGuada Guadalajara, en Flickr

003518 - Guadalajara by M.Peinado, en Flickr

172/365 Ferial plaza by Juan R. Velasco Pérez, en Flickr

Never Stop Exploring by No Prime, No Party, en Flickr

Madrid (to 57 km) from Guadalajara

Two cities. / Dos ciudades. by Carlos Torija, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Irun. It has a population about 61.113 inhabitants, the area is about 42,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Gipuzkoa, its autonomous community is Basque Country, its density is 1.448,18 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 26.822, 3.818 buildings are registered in this place, it has 29.906 counted men, it has 31.207 counted women, the average altitude is 25,17 m, there are 0,96 males for each female. Irun is important trade and railway center due to its border situation with France.

Position in the ranking: 122

Irun. by Naiara Bengoetxea, en Flickr

Irun by Jose Manuel Granado, en Flickr

Irun nocturno 1 by Jon Villafranca, en Flickr

IRUN-CALLE ESCUELAS-AMANECER by Gerardo García, en Flickr

AYUNTAMIENTO DE IRUN. by El Gallinero, en Flickr

IMG_1378 by fotosmak, en Flickr

Biblioteca Municipal de Irún by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Irun nocturno 3 by Jon Villafranca, en Flickr

Irun by liburutegiak, en Flickr

Irún by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Dunboa kalea by Iñaki Escudero, en Flickr

Irún by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Irún by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Palacio de Justicia-Irun by Juan I. Lejarza, en Flickr

Irún by Luis Irisarri, en Flickr

DSC00704. ZAISA skyline, Irun by gsaronni, en Flickr

Nocturno SCNF by Albert maestre, en Flickr

TRAVCA en Irun by fc_urola, en Flickr

The train of the picture is half in France, half in Spain

903 en 2 estados by MACD 3, en Flickr

The island of the Pheasants, in the middle of Bidasoa/Bidassoa river, belongs six months to France and another six months to Spain

Isla de los faisanes (Irún) by eitb.eus, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cáceres. It has a population about 95.925 inhabitants, the area is about 1.751,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Cáceres, its autonomous community is Extremadura, its density is 54,78 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 50.293, 13.381 buildings are registered in this place, it has 46.059 counted men, it has 49.796 counted women, the average altitude is 434,62 m, there are 0,93 males for each female. Cáceres is the capital city of the province of the same name. It is the largest municipality in Spain. Cáceres, one of the best preserved medieval cities in Europe is a World Heritage Site. 20 photographs to describe the impressive architectural wealth of Cáceres are very few, but it is established.

Position in the ranking: 66

vista de Cáceres by JOSE RAMON, en Flickr

Cáceres de Noche by José María Gallardo, en Flickr

Arco de la Estrella, Cáceres by Antonio Ruiz, en Flickr

Museo de Cáceres II by José Luis Vega, en Flickr

Cáceres de Noche by José María Gallardo, en Flickr

caceres 2 by bizker, en Flickr

Caceres by Kio LoSa, en Flickr

Caceres by Kio LoSa, en Flickr

Cáceres by Fco. Javier García, en Flickr

Palacio de Los Golfines de Abajo by Camacho Joaquín, en Flickr

Palacio de los Golfines de Abajo by Juan V. S., en Flickr

MED-Cáceres-008-Palacio de los Becerra-002-Escudos by asanrod55, en Flickr

Vista de Cáceres desde la Torre de los Púlpitos by molay_1307, en Flickr

MED-Cáceres-014-Torre de Carvajal-001 by asanrod55, en Flickr

Church of San Francisco Javier by Hernán Piñera, en Flickr

#Cáceres #aljibe #agua #water #baños #cisterna by Javier Carrillo, en Flickr

House/ Casa Mudéjar - Cáceres by Hugo Carriço, en Flickr

1 EXTREMADURA_CACERES_Casco histórico (10) by Elmundodelreves, en Flickr

Adarve de Cáceres by Javier Ordiales, en Flickr

Cáceres Zona Centro (Cánovas) by Vicente Alfonso, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ceuta. It has a population about 84.519 inhabitants, the area is about 19,80 km², It is a Spanish autonomous city in the territory of North Africa, its density is 3.973,43 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is --, -- buildings are registered in this place, it has -- counted men, it has -- counted women, the average altitude is 13,48 m, there are 1,04 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 77

CEUTA by TINICHI, en Flickr

Artilleria de Ceuta by Rik Tiggelhoven, en Flickr

Ceuta：Casa de los Dragones；2014 by clémence·Liu , en Flickr

Edificio Trujillo. Ceuta by José Manuel Vaquera, en Flickr

Ceuta's night by clémence·Liu , en Flickr

Ceuta's night ＃2 by clémence·Liu , en Flickr

無標題 by clémence·Liu , en Flickr

Olivos by El Buscador de Esencias, en Flickr

Estatua de Hércules en la Plaza de la Constitución (Ceuta) DJ7_0435 by Jose Joaquín Pérez Gamero, en Flickr

www.fotoporsemana.com Puentes 2 by Eduardo Mascagni, en Flickr

Edificio de Colores en la Calle Real by ceutainfo, en Flickr

PANORAMA 193-1 by Jesús Martínez Navas, en Flickr

ceuta_2012_10 by Carlos Cesar Alvarez, en Flickr

Royal Walls of Ceuta by clémence·Liu , en Flickr

Murallas Reales by R.C.W., en Flickr

Murallas Reales by Roksana, en Flickr

Perspectiva de las Murallas Reales. by Carlos Jesus Merino Campos, en Flickr

Helipuerto de Ceuta, plataforma by Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr

Helipuerto de Ceuta, Bell 412 by Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr

Muelle Alfau y helipuerto by BSD-46, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cartagena. It has a population about 217.641 inhabitants, the area is about 559,10 km², it belongs to Provincia de Murcia, its autonomous community is Región de Murcia, its density is 389,27 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 115.749, 56.528 buildings are registered in this place, it has 109.266 counted men, it has 108.375 counted women, the average altitude is 11,16 m, there are 1,01 males for each female. Cartagena is one of the oldest cities in Spain, believed to be the Iberian Mastia of the sixth century BC, the founding of the Carthaginian city of Qart Hadasht (New Town) occurred in 227 BC. Later it would be the Carthago Nova Roman. In it is located the Spanish naval base in the Mediterranean

Position in the ranking: 23

Teatro Romano by Pitrom By Cnc., en Flickr

Museo Teatro Romano (Cartagena, Murcia, España) by Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr

10 Museo Teatro Romano 8818 by Javier, en Flickr

Submarino cartagena by bbriandmoys, en Flickr

Submarino Peral by José Fernández, en Flickr

Submarino Peral (Cartagena) by Juan Sáez, en Flickr

Cartagena by lgonzalez_l Luis González, en Flickr

AMP_1367_3 by Amparo Hervella, en Flickr

Cartagena by Lucio Ferrari Fernández, en Flickr

Ayuntamiento - Cartagena by fsegurai, en Flickr

Ayuntamiento Cartagena by Juan Sáez, en Flickr

Palacio Consistorial de Cartagena al anochecer./ Consistorial Palace of Cartagena at dusk (Murcia, Spain). by Recesvintus, en Flickr

08 Palacio de Congresos y Exposiciones 9229 by Javier, en Flickr

06 Palacio de Congresos y Exposiciones 8760 by Javier, en Flickr

ARQUA by José Antonio Rodríguez Martín, en Flickr

Arqua - Marine Archeology Museum by Tomek (tsn), en Flickr

ARQUA. Cartagena by José Antonio Rodríguez Martín, en Flickr

Buque de Proyección Estratégica Juan Carlos I (L-61) by Juan Sáez, en Flickr

[0112]: Submarino y crucero. by José Balsas García, en Flickr

Panorámica Cartagena desde Parque Torres by José Antonio Rodríguez Martín, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cuenca. It has a population about 56.107 inhabitants, the area is about 959,10 km², it belongs to Provincia de Cuenca, its autonomous community is Castile-La Mancha, its density is 58,50 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 30.933, 6.475 buildings are registered in this place, it has 26.954 counted men, it has 29.153 counted women, the average altitude is 930,41 m, there are 0,94 males for each female. It is the capital city of the province of Cuenca and is considered World Heritage Site. 

Position in the ranking: 133

”Rascacielos Medievales” by Juanma Plaza, en Flickr

Cuenca Nocturna by David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr

Cuenca. by Salvador Mataix Vañó, en Flickr

Cuenca, España by CuchoGOL, en Flickr

IMGP0589 Plaza Mayor, Cuenca by brucemc53, en Flickr

A cal y canto by Jesús, en Flickr

_BRK2201 by Boris Kasimov, en Flickr

Cuenca by Witer, en Flickr

Casas colgadas. Cuenca by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr

Hanging houses at night by MikeEye, en Flickr

torre mangaNa by croqueta titirimundi, en Flickr

Cuenca by José María Gallardo, en Flickr

Torres by Fernando Navarro, en Flickr

Monasterio by eric, en Flickr

Parador de Cuenca by MikeEye, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Pablo by Fotgrafo-robby25, en Flickr

Vista de Cuenca desde el castillo by risugon1, en Flickr

Estacion de Fernando Zóbel by MikeEye, en Flickr

Estacion de Fernando Zóbel by MikeEye, en Flickr

Estacion de Fernando Zóbel by MikeEye, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Donostia/San Sebastián. It has a population about 186.500 inhabitants, the area is about 60,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de Gipuzkoa, its autonomous community is Basque Country, its density is 3.072,49 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 88.327, 10.004 buildings are registered in this place, it has 87.553 counted men, it has 98.947 counted women, the average altitude is 6,75 m, there are 0,88 males for each female. It is the capital city of the province of Gipuzkoa and is considered one of the most beautiful and elegant cities in Spain 

Position in the ranking: 34

Donostia by arka 76, en Flickr

San Sebastian by sanfamedia.com, en Flickr

Donostia by Maximfr, en Flickr

san sebastian by Carabeos Espania, en Flickr

Donostia by Gustavo Garijo, en Flickr

San Sebastian by sanfamedia.com, en Flickr

Catedral San Sebastián by Nikolai Ormazablev, en Flickr

San Sebastián | San Telmo Museum by Jan Martin, en Flickr

San Sebastián / Donostia. Claustro del Museo San Telmo. by José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr

Donostia by Gustavo Garijo, en Flickr

Donostia by Gustavo Garijo, en Flickr

2011.10.18_0024 HDR CR R SI 2 BN + COLOR by JMCAL, en Flickr

El Kursaal (San Sebastian ) by Ana Echebarria, en Flickr

Donostia by Gustavo Garijo, en Flickr

Donostia by Gustavo Garijo, en Flickr

San Sebastián by Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr

Palacio de Ayete by zubillaga61, en Flickr

santa maría del coro by Joan Pau Inarejos, en Flickr

san sebastian by faustonadal, en Flickr

san sebastian by federica, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Torremolinos. It has a population about 67.786 inhabitants, the area is about 20,40 km², it belongs to Province of Málaga, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 3.401,42 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 44.242, 4.862 buildings are registered in this place, it has 34.786 counted men, it has 34.603 counted women, the average altitude is 52,34 m, there are 1,01 males for each female.

Position in the ranking: 110

Torremolinos Panorama 06 by Ronald Van Campfort, en Flickr

Voyage en Espagne dossier-1- 001_edited by barbouilleur202, en Flickr

Casa de los Navajas by Pepe Aranda, en Flickr

Calle Chiriva by Torremolinos, en Flickr

Calle San MIguel modern, Torremolinos by Alfredo Bloy-Dawson, en Flickr

Torremolinos Centro by José Carlos DS, en Flickr

Torremolinos Centro by Kenny, en Flickr

Monumento a las Playas by Torremolinos, en Flickr

"Torreando y molineando" en Torremolinos (Málaga): la Torre de Pimentel y su complejo de molinos, hoy totalmente embutidos en la vorágine urbanística que ha fagocitado el barrio histórico del Bajondillo. #torremolinos #torredepimentel #torredelosmolinos # by Alex, en Flickr

KW3_3039 by k31thw, en Flickr

Málaga - Torremolinos - Parque de La Batería by Alejandro, en Flickr

Fuente del Parque de la Batería, Torremolinos by María Aragón, en Flickr

Fuente del Lago. Parque la Bateria. by Juan Diego Muñoz Nieto, en Flickr

Torremolinos1 by Javier, en Flickr

06-15 by Torremolinos, en Flickr

Torremolinos Station by Henry Elliott, en Flickr

LOS ALAMOS by Henry8432, en Flickr

Estado Polideportivo Ciudad de Torremolinos by Torremolinos, en Flickr

Atardecer by Torremolinos, en Flickr

Vista di Torremolinos by Eleonora Cannizzaro, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Puertollano. It has a population about 51.550 inhabitants, the area is about 225,90 km², it belongs to Province of Ciudad Real, its autonomous community is Castile-La Mancha, its density is 228,20 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 25.862, 11.056 buildings are registered in this place, it has 25.132 counted men, it has 26.418 counted women, the average altitude is 710,20 m, there are 0,96 males for each female.

Position in the ranking: 144

PUERTOLLANO-SURAVIA.S.A (35) by Observatorio de la Ciudad, en Flickr

El Sol y el Gigante II by DIXMAN, en Flickr

Castillete by Alberto Alcantara Sol, en Flickr

Iglesia de la Asunción desde el AVE (Puertollano, 13-9-2007) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr

Puertollano - Paseo de San Gregorio by Guillermo Molina, en Flickr

Fuente by marcos tallante martinez, en Flickr

Paseo de San Gregorio by Jeronimo Cerro, en Flickr

Fuente Agria by DIXMAN, en Flickr

Foggy & Misty (Fuente Agria) by Manuel Mohedano Torres, en Flickr

Fuente de la concha by Alberto Gonzalez Limon, en Flickr

El reloj de flores by Alberto Gonzalez Limon, en Flickr

Casa de baños by Alberto Gonzalez Limon, en Flickr

Próxima parada Puertollano by Alberto Gonzalez Limon, en Flickr

Avant+319 by Fabio, en Flickr

100_4023.jpg by Enrique Muñoz Lozano, en Flickr

galeria imagen Museo Minería Puertollano by Observatorio de la Ciudad, en Flickr

Presentación del equipo de Motociclismo en Puertollano by Box Repsol, en Flickr

Puertollano, un claro referente/ Puertollano, a clear reference by Repsol, en Flickr

Travesia Madrid-Cordoba - Mina y central termica en Puertollano by jmiguel rodriguez, en Flickr

Puertollano city lights by JOSE RAMON, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Murcia. It has a population about 438.246 inhabitants, the area is about 885,60 km², it belongs to Province of Murcia, its autonomous community is Región de Murcia, its density is 494,86 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 207.571, 81.299 buildings are registered in this place, it has 214.904 counted men, it has 223.342 counted women, the average altitude is 51,07 m, there are 0,98 males for each female. Murcia is the capital city of the province of Murcia

Position in the ranking: 7

Plaza Circular en Murcia by Pepe Ortuño, en Flickr

Navidad en Murcia by Carlos-Martínez, en Flickr

Murcia by Franz Van Pelt, en Flickr

Sin título by Jon and Sarah, en Flickr

Gran Via, Murcia. by Andrew Kahumbu, en Flickr

080 by Daniel Henarejos, en Flickr

Cara norte de la torre by Patricio Alcaraz III, en Flickr

Catedral de Santa María y Palacio Episcopal, Murcia (E) by Carlos Iborra, en Flickr

Catedral de Murcia (Spain) by joaquin roman, en Flickr

Murcia: Plaza del Cardenal Belluga. by lgonzalez_l Luis González, en Flickr

Murcia - Ayuntamiento by Alejandro, en Flickr

Murcia - Teatro Romea by Alejandro, en Flickr

Murcia *night* by Lucia Y.M, en Flickr

Murcia by Harold Pérez-Bermúdez, en Flickr

Murcia by miguelangelmolp, en Flickr

Vertical in Blue by puesyomismo, en Flickr

Sin título by Carlos-Martínez, en Flickr

En la parada by Tranvia de Murcia, en Flickr

En Avda. Ronda de Levante by Tranvia de Murcia, en Flickr

Ntra Sra de la Fuensanta. Murcia by Antonio Riquelme, en Flick

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Badalona. It has a population about 219.708 inhabitants, the area is about 21,50 km², it belongs to Province of Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 10.218,98 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 92.8731, 14.949 buildings are registered in this place, it has 109.623 counted men, it has 107.587 counted women, the average altitude is 16,74 m, there are 1,01 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 22

141114 Pont del Petroli (Badalona)-4852_HDR-Editar.jpg by Marti Garcia, en Flickr

Badalona - Pont del Petroli by Joan Garcia Ferre, en Flickr

Sunrise in Badalona by Jose K★LvO! (.º\=/º.), en Flickr

Badalona by Jordi M.J, en Flickr

Badalona by Jorge Franganillo, en Flickr

Puerto de Badalona by José Manuel Romero, en Flickr

Igelsia de santa Maria by Antonio Gil, en Flickr

Dalt de la Vila, Badalona by Waldemar M.G., en Flickr

Santako' s spring #instacool #instamood #lifestyle #lifeframe #instalove #colors #nothingisordinary #minimalism #igdaily #bestoftheday #instamood #instalove #love #europe #urban #europeroamers #quenotelocuenten #street #streetphoto #calle #callejeando # by Regina, en Flickr

Ciudades Romanas: Baetulo (Badalona, Barcelona) by Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr

Baetulo 2012-13 by Mercè Grané, en Flickr

Ciudades Romanas: Baetulo (Badalona, Barcelona) by Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr

Edifici Policia-Bufalà by miquel domenjo, en Flickr

Magic Badalona by Xavier Sedó, en Flickr

Magic Badalona. by alex, en Flickr

Màgic_Badalona_Cúpula3 by CC MAGIC BADALONA, en Flickr

Mural Voluntat i perseverança, d'Antonio Ortega, a l'estació de Trinitat Nova (L3) / gencat.cat by TMB Flickr, en Flickr

L2 Badalona Pompeu Fabra by Bernat Borràs, en Flickr

Badalona by B M, en Flickr

Vista hacia Badalona, Tibidabo by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*El Puerto de Santa María. It has a population about 89.142 inhabitants, the area is about 160,20 km², it belongs to Province of Cádiz, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 556,44 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 47.518, 17.668 buildings are registered in this place, it has 43.896 counted men, it has 45.246 counted women, the average altitude is 14,76 m, there are 0,98 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 73

Faro Puerto Sherry by Manuel Cayetano, en Flickr

A Santa Maria Morning by Jared Boduch, en Flickr

Puerto Sherry by Puerto Sherry, en Flickr

El Puerto de Santa María by Ignacio Palomo Duarte, en Flickr

Iglesia Prioral de Puerto de Santa María. by Pedro García, en Flickr

Monasterio de La Victoria,Puerto de Santa María. by Pedro García, en Flickr

Monasterio de la Victoria - Fachada by Alberto, en Flickr

Castillo de San Marcos - El Puerto de Santa Maria by Caballero2105, en Flickr

Castillo de San Marcos by Turismo Cádiz, en Flickr

Bodegas de El Puerto de Santa María by cadizvisual, en Flickr

Paseo Marítimo de Valdelagrana by El Puerto de Santa María, en Flickr

Playa de Valdelagrana (Puerto de Santa María, Cádiz) by Alejandro de Larriva Gil, en Flickr

Playa de Valdelagrana by Valdelagrana Aginsur, en Flickr

pueblo marinero by Rafa Matute, en Flickr

El Puerto de Santa María - Ciudad Taurina by Red Iberoamericana de Ciudades Taurinas, en Flickr

El Puerto de Santa María, Spain by campese, en Flickr

Los toruños, Puerto de Santa Maria by shaorang, en Flickr

CIVIA 463 218M-218R-718M Pto de Sta María (3) jcs by ppcharly, en Flickr

El Puerto de Santa María, Spain by campese, en Flickr

El Puerto de Santa María - Ciudad Taurina by Red Iberoamericana de Ciudades Taurinas, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Coslada. It has a population about 91.425 inhabitants, the area is about 12,10 km², it belongs to Province of Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid, its density is 7.555,78 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 31.567, 3.603 buildings are registered in this place, it has 45.705 counted men, it has 45.720 counted women, the average altitude is 628,72 m, there are 1,01 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 72

Una gran bandera española en la glorieta del Primero de Mayo by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

Skyline * Coslada by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

Nación Rotonda * by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

070620_193848 by jandercito, en Flickr

Punto de encuentro by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

parque de coslada by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

mujer de coslada by Sergi Logan, en Flickr

”La mujer de Coslada” by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

Mujer de Coslada 3 by Jaime G. Mora, en Flickr

De blanco en el museo by Jaime G. Mora, en Flickr

Mi parque by Rosa Jiménez Cano, en Flickr


El Parque del Olivo * Zona Petanca by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

arte urbano * Neolitico * vetas con sílex by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

El lago, paque de “el Olivo” by Eivissente, en Flickr

El Lago by David Martín Castillo, en Flickr

Renfe Cercanias - 465.034 saliendo de la via 0 de Coslada por averia en las instalaciones by Carlos, en Flickr

Renfe Cercanias - 465.034 saliendo de la via 0 de Coslada por averia en las instalaciones by Carlos, en Flickr

C1-C2-C7 by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

Amanecer by Cofradeus, en Flickr

Atardecer en Coslada by JonatanSancho, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Calvià (municipality). It has a population about 52.272 inhabitants, the area is about 146,50 km², it belongs to Province of Islas Baleares, its autonomous community is Balearic Islands, its density is 356,81 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 36.330, 8.994 buildings are registered in this place, it has 25.246 counted men, it has 25.117 counted women, the average altitude is 114,09 m, there are 1,02 males for each female. The capital of the municipality is the small town of Calvià, in the interior of the territory. The largest population centers are on the coast, Santa Ponça, Palmanova, Son Ferrer, Peguera, Magalluf ...

Position in the ranking: 145

Santa Ponsa by Anders Gustavson, en Flickr

Santa Ponsa : by chairmanblueslovakia, en Flickr

Santa Ponsa : by chairmanblueslovakia, en Flickr

Santa Ponsa : by chairmanblueslovakia, en Flickr

Santa Ponsa by Arie Koene, en Flickr

platja Palmanova by borysu, en Flickr

Palmanova - Mallorca by safeen, en Flickr

Palmanova by Krisztian Dudas, en Flickr

Palmanova by pbev pbev pbev pbev pbev, en Flickr

Palmanova by Krisztian Dudas, en Flickr

Magalluf streets by richoverip, en Flickr

House of KATMANDU, Magalluf (Mallorca) by Xavier Cirac Solé, en Flickr

Magalluf Bay by shervin ketabi, en Flickr

Calvià by Eduardo Zúñiga, en Flickr

Illetes (Anchorage-Calviá Mallorca) by Antonio Rodríguez Fernández, en Flickr

Peguera by Stephan, en Flickr

Palmira by Edufotografía, en Flickr

PassetjaInternacional-Calvia-Joan05-03-2017 (1150) by C.C.D.S., en Flickr

intern1_51262 by First Mallorca, en Flickr

Calvia , Mallorca by dasbernsteinzimmer, en Flickr

*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Thanks, christos-greece 

*Alicante/Alacant. It has a population about 335.052 inhabitants, the area is about 200,40 km², it belongs to Province of Alicante/Alacant, its autonomous community is Comunitat Valenciana, its density is 1.671,92 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 186.516, 23.016 buildings are registered in this place, it has 161.343 counted men, it has 170.724 counted women, the average altitude is 16,63 m, there are 0,95 males for each female. It is the capital city of the province of Alicante/Alacant

Position in the ranking: 11

Alicante by Fotomondeo, en Flickr

Alicante Harbour by Fotomondeo, en Flickr

puerto Alicante by felipe.giner, en Flickr

Alicante by Fotomondeo, en Flickr

Alicante by Fotomondeo, en Flickr

Luces de La Rambla by Fotomondeo, en Flickr

Alicante: Rambla by camera_obscura [busy], en Flickr

El Ayuntamiento by Fotomondeo, en Flickr

Alicante playa 020 by Vicente Cremades, en Flickr

pasarela_cenital 005 by imaginarte.com, en Flickr

Alicante by Little Bird, en Flickr

Luceros 1 by joaquinain, en Flickr

De este verano no pasaba... by ililo23, en Flickr

2011 0215 04 LINE3 TRAM METROPOLITA D'ALACANT BOMBADIER FLEXITY ELECTRIC TRAM 4201 MARQ STATION by Andrew Reynolds, en Flickr

Tram Benidorm-Alicante by Werner Wilmes, en Flickr

La Albufereta, Alicante by danielgil50, en Flickr

Alicante con Sierra Aitana al fondo by Nicolás López Muñoz, en Flickr

Castillo de Santa Bárbara. Alicante (Explore # 62!) by manuel candal, en Flickr

Black Night City Light by Fotomondeo, en Flickr

Alicante night by Ralph Rozema, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Toledo. It has a population about 83.593 inhabitants, the area is about 231,70 km², it belongs to Province of Toledo, its autonomous community is Castile-La Mancha, its density is 360,78 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 37.880, 10.461 buildings are registered in this place, it has 40.013 counted men, it has 43.580 counted women, the average altitude is 524,06 m, there are 0,92 males for each female. It is the capital city of the province of Toledo. It is another of the Spanish jewel cities that are a World Heritage Site. Its architectural richness is so vast that 20 photographs can never do justice.

Position in the ranking: 83

España - Toledo by Nailton Barbosa, en Flickr

España- Toledo by Nailton Barbosa, en Flickr

Catedral de Toledo. España. by Caty, en Flickr

Catedral de Toledo, transparente by La magia de la luz, en Flickr

Interior Catedral de Toledo by Manuel Arcos, en Flickr

Puerta del Reloj en Toledo, España. Catedral. by Caty, en Flickr

Toledo-004 by Simon, en Flickr

272 - Bóveda - Mezquita Cristo de la Luz (Toledo) - Spain. by ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Román (Toledo) by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Toledo - San Juan de los Reyes by Alejandro, en Flickr

Monasterio de San Juan de los Reyes, Toledo by Ian Theobald, en Flickr

Toledo, España by Amparo Mendoza M., en Flickr

Toledo by grzegorzmielczarek, en Flickr


Toledo, España by Amparo Mendoza M., en Flickr

DSC6506 Sinagoga del Tránsito, siglo XIV, Toledo by Ramón Muñoz, en Flickr

Toledo - Hospital de Santa Cruz by J.S.C., en Flickr

Alcazar de Toledo. by Juan Jose Rentero, en Flickr

Frontal alcázar Toledo by Ana García Silvestre, en Flickr

DSC_0186 by pablo.modo, en Flickr

Puerta de la Visagra (Toledo) by Eduardo Pérez Pisabarro, en Flickr

Noche Toledana by Jose Palao Chinchilla, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sanlúcar de Barrameda. It has a population about 67.301 inhabitants, the area is about 171,30 km², it belongs to Province of Cádiz, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 392,88 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 31.843, 14.007 buildings are registered in this place, it has 33.569 counted men, it has 33.732 counted women, the average altitude is 11,00 m, there are 1,00 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 108

BAJO DE GUIA by MARIO NARANJO MOLINA, en Flickr

Bajo de Guia by Antonio Sanchez, en Flickr

Castillo de Santiago, Sanlúcar de Barrameda. by Pedro García, en Flickr

Castillo de Santiago en Sanlucar de Barrameda by Turismo Cádiz, en Flickr

Castillo de Santiago - Sanlúcar de Barrameda by Caballero2105, en Flickr

CASTILLO DE SANTIAGO (Sanlúcar de Barrameda) by E. López, en Flickr

sanlucar by Paco Peña, en Flickr

Cádiz - Sanlúcar de Barrameda - Palacio de los duques de Medina Sidonia by Alejandro, en Flickr

Cádiz - Sanlúcar de Barrameda - Palacio de los duques de Medina Sidonia by Alejandro, en Flickr

SANLUCAR de Barrameda.- Cadiz.- España. by JUAN PARDO DEFEZ, en Flickr

0023- PLAZA DEL CABILDO -SANLÚCAR DE BARRAMEDA- (Cádiz) by --MARCO POLO--, en Flickr

0029- PALOMA SEDIENTA -SANLUCAR DE BARRAMEDA- (Cádiz) by --MARCO POLO--, en Flickr

Fuente by pabloppl, en Flickr

Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la O - Portada principal by Alberto, en Flickr

Sanlucar de Barrameda, Cádiz (Spain) by Manuel Guerrero, en Flickr

Sanlucar de Barrameda, Cádiz (Spain) by Manuel Guerrero, en Flickr

Bodega de Manzanillas by el Mambo, en Flickr

Sanlucar by Javier Sánchez Mingorance, en Flickr

Carreras Sánlucar de Barrameda 2014 by Estefania Barbero, en Flickr

Sanlúcar. Desembocadura del Guadalquivir by Alfonso Suárez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife. It has a population about 206.593 inhabitants, the area is about 151,50 km², it belongs to Province of Santa Cruz de Tenerife, its autonomous community is Canary Islands, its density is 1.363,65 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 96.290, 24.972 buildings are registered in this place, it has 98.920 counted men, it has 107.673 counted women, the average altitude is 41,29 m, there are 0,92 males for each female. It is the capital city of the island of Tenerife and of the province of Santa Cruz de Tenerife

Position in the ranking: 28

SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE by Jorge Gil, en Flickr

Santa Cruz de Tenerife by 9kik9, en Flickr

Santa Cruz de Tenerife by PH Visuals, en Flickr

Plaza de España, Santa Cruz de Tenerife by Dan, en Flickr

Plaza de España, Santa Cruz de Tenerife... by LMC Méndez, en Flickr

Santa Cruz by marianbelmonte, en Flickr

Tranvia, Santa Cruz de Tenerife: Car 05 outbound crossing Av Tres de Mayo roundabout by Mega Anorak, en Flickr

Intercambiador [4] by Ian Simpson, en Flickr

Bus station and El Corte Ingles, Santa Cruz, Tenerife by tenerife holidays, en Flickr

Tranvia, Santa Cruz de Tenerife: Car 06 outbound leaving Conservatorio station by Mega Anorak, en Flickr

colors of Santa Cruz by Jaume Escofet, en Flickr

Iglesia de la Concepción by Elena Gutiérrez González, en Flickr

The Church and the Moon by Katka Samková, en Flickr

Vistas desde el Hotel Mencey, Santa Cruz de Tenerife by Rosana Ferreres, en Flickr

Banana Computers Building by Leroysunshine, en Flickr

Santa Cruz by kirbycolin48, en Flickr

Castillo de San Juán Bautista by Jose Miguel, en Flickr

Vistas desde el mirador del Caribe del Palmetum, Santa Cruz by virginia.martnez, en Flickr

Santa Cruz de Tenerife by Carlos SM, en Flickr

SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE by Vicente Cubas Bethencourt, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castelldefels. It has a population about 64.892 inhabitants, the area is about 12,90 km², it belongs to Province of Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 4.889,69 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 32.214, 7.458 buildings are registered in this place, it has 31.286 counted men, it has 31.296 counted women, the average altitude is 11,07 m, there are 1,00 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 118

Castelldefels by alHHfrephotography ™®, en Flickr

My B-day by naznah84, en Flickr

Vista 2 by federag, en Flickr

Castillo Castelldefels by Ramon Planas, en Flickr

Castillo Castelldefels by Ramon Planas, en Flickr

Castillo Castelldefels by Ramon Planas, en Flickr

Castelldefels - Barcelona by marimbajlamesa, en Flickr

Pueblo Castelldefels 7 by Isabel Marquez, en Flickr

Pueblo Castelldefels 4 by Isabel Marquez, en Flickr

Plaza de las palmeras en Castelldefels by avistaderender, en Flickr

Plaza de las palmeras en Castelldefels by avistaderender, en Flickr

contraluz en la "plaza de las palmeras"_ backlight in "square palms" by Raúl Mendez, en Flickr

Castelldefels_Biblioteca by Fran Mota, en Flickr

Se't trobava a faltar... by Jordi F.G., en Flickr

night train by e_velo (εωγ), en Flickr

Circle of confusion by vixvaporus, en Flickr

Beach in Castelldefels by Everything Barcelona, en Flickr

Gran Hotel Rey Don Jaime**** by GS, en Flickr

Gran Hotel Rey Don Jaime**** Castelldefels - Barcelona by GS, en Flickr

Vista aérea de Castelldefels y El Garraf. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Torrejón de Ardoz. It has a population about 126.981 inhabitants, the area is about 32,30 km², it belongs to Province of Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid its density is 3.831,61 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 49.209, 5.312 buildings are registered in this place, it has 61.611 counted men, it has 62.150 counted women, the average altitude is 591,09 m, there are 0,99 males for each female. Torrejón de Ardoz has important industry and in its territory there is an important air base. In the called Europe Park there are reproductions of monuments of almost all the countries of the continent

Position in the ranking: 51

Torrejón de Ardoz by Charles, en Flickr

Plaza Central Torrejon de Ardoz by antonio moreno miranda, en Flickr

Plaza Central Torrejon de Ardoz by antonio moreno miranda, en Flickr

Panoramic view of the colorful “La Caja del Arte” buildings (Madrid, Spain) / Vista panoramica de los coloridos edificios de “La Caja del Arte” (Madrid) by Trensamiro, en Flickr

4448-Torrejon de Ardoz (Madrid) by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, en Flickr

Christmas Season nights in the city / Noches Navideñas en la ciudad by Trensamiro, en Flickr

Ayuntamiento Torrejón de Ardoz by Actualidad 21, en Flickr

First Snow... by Arturo Marcos, en Flickr

006753 - Torrejón de Ardoz by M.Peinado, en Flickr

PARQUE EUROPA by inmaculada, en Flickr

París..... by Caty, en Flickr

Puerta de Brandeburgo by Cesar Ivan Rodriguez Lopez, en Flickr

Bello día en torrejon de ardoz - madrid by Bruno Neves, en Flickr

Estacion de Ferrocarril by Cofradeus, en Flickr

renfe by andres figueroa, en Flickr

Avión y Puente by Daniel Rocal, en Flickr

De dos en dos by Diaz269, en Flickr

Airbus A400M Atlas by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Siempre es mejor estar arriba que abajo. by israel kaido del cielo, en Flickr

Torrejon de Ardoz. LETO. by Pedro De La Cruz Massanet, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Valladolid. It has a population about 309.714 inhabitants, the area is about 197,30 km², it belongs to Province of Valladolid, its autonomous community is Castile and Leon, its density is 1.569,76 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 158.168, 21.655 buildings are registered in this place, it has 146.452 counted men, it has 163.262 counted women, the average altitude is 699,49 m, there are 0,91 males for each female. Valladolid is the capital city of the province of Valladolid and the Autonomous Community of Castile and León

Position in the ranking: 13

Academia de Caballería (Valladolid) by Jose M. Cano, en Flickr

Calle Santiago by javier sanz, en Flickr

calle santiago by Emilio del Prado, en Flickr

Cathedral of Valladolid by jmjuans, en Flickr

La Antigua @ Valladolid by ja merayo, en Flickr

La Antigua, Valladolid by David Melendro, en Flickr

Fachada del Colegio San Gregorio (Valladolid) by Jose M. Cano, en Flickr

Si las piedras hablaran... by Ana Villar, en Flickr

Colegio San Gregorio. Museo Nacional de Escultura. Valladolid by Paula, en Flickr

Reflejos by Jesús, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pablo. Valladolid by Inés Fernández, en Flickr

Valladolid - Iglesia de San Pablo by Rex Harris, en Flickr

VALLADOLID by Rossend Gri, en Flickr

San Benito by Mario Arias, en Flickr

San Benito el Real. Valladolid. by Caty, en Flickr

AVE S-112.19 Valladolid C.G. - Madrid Chamartin by Andrés Martínez, en Flickr

Plaza mayor Valladolid by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr

Sin título by Jota·Erre, en Flickr

La ciencia nocturna. by Dudu patin, en Flickr

Valladolid by Javier Nistal, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Torrevieja. It has a population about 91.415 inhabitants, the area is about 71,90 km², it belongs to Province of Alicante/Alacant, its autonomous community is Comunitat Valenciana, its density is 1.463,21 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 122.327, 28.382 buildings are registered in this place, it has 46.089 counted men, it has 45.326 counted women, the average altitude is 15,70 m, there are 1,04 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 71

Pinceladas de Torrevieja by Victor Sarabia Grau, en Flickr

A vista de tormenta by José Antonio Rodríguez Martín, en Flickr

Leuchtfeuer Torrevieja by Werner Wilmes, en Flickr

barco destino torrevieja isla de tabarca by juan antonio martinez sanchez, en Flickr

__Monumento Homenaje a las Habaneras__ by Marian Vázquez, en Flickr

Vistas desde el Puerto by Marian Vázquez, en Flickr

Playa de Los Locos, Torrevieja by José Antonio Rodríguez Martín, en Flickr

Torrevieja by orlando_sg, en Flickr

Torrevieja by This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr

torrevieja by byno, en Flickr

El Mar como un espejo by Jotomo62, en Flickr

Torrevieja by Werner Wilmes, en Flickr

Puerto de Torrevieja by Werner Wilmes, en Flickr

Wasserskianlage Torrevieja by Werner Wilmes, en Flickr

La bella Lola - Torrevieja by Francisco Molina, en Flickr

Vollmond in Torrevieja by Werner Wilmes, en Flickr

la hora de las sombras EXPLORE by Raúl Ruiz, en Flickr

Colores salados II by Antonio Carrillo Lopez, en Flickr

Bloody salt by Antonio Carrillo Lopez, en Flickr

Sin título by Antonio Carrillo Lopez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*San Bartolomé de Tirajana (municipality). It has a population about 56.698 inhabitants, the area is about 333,90 km², it belongs to Province of Las Palmas (Gran Canaria Island), its autonomous community is Canary Islands, its density is 169,81 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 28.125, 8.597 buildings are registered in this place, it has 29.639 counted men, it has 27.059 counted women, the average altitude is 886,54 m, there are 1,09 males for each female. The capital of the municipality is the village of San Bartolomé de Tirajana, in the interior of the territory. The largest population centers are on the coast, Maspalomas, Playa del Inglés, San Agustín ...

Position in the ranking: 135

DSCF3833 by Juan Fco. Marrero, en Flickr

Panoramica de la caldera de Tirajana. by El Coleccionista de Instantes Fotografía & Video, en Flickr

P1030322.jpg by theawesomejellybean, en Flickr

Templo Parroquial San Bartolomé de Tirajana by David Huang, en Flickr

Playa del Inglés, Gran Canaria by Ricardo Rizo, en Flickr

Paseo Costa Canaria, Playa del Ingles, Gran Canaria, Spain - 4807 by Tom Jutte, en Flickr

Sunprime Atlantic View, Playa del Inglés, Spain - 1196 by Tom Jutte, en Flickr

Playa del Inglés, Gran Canaria by Ricardo Rizo, en Flickr

Playa del Inglés 28 by donnikowski, en Flickr

- by Matthias Ebert, en Flickr

Gran Canaria, Playa del Inglés at Night 1 by miraculix1951, en Flickr

Gran Canaria, Playa del Inglés at Night 4 by miraculix1951, en Flickr

158. Looking towards Maspalomas, Gran Canaria. 31-Jan-14; Ref-D102-PGC.158 by Paul Fuller, en Flickr

160. Looking towards Maspalomas, Gran Canaria. 31-Jan-14; Ref-D102-PGC.160 by Paul Fuller, en Flickr

161. Looking towards Maspalomas, Gran Canaria. 31-Jan-14; Ref-D102-PGC.161 by www.flickr.com/photos/paulfuller128/]Paul Fuller[/url], en Flickr

Bungalows Servatur Sun's Gardens Swimming Pool, Maspalomas, Gran Canaria by Servatur Hotels, en Flickr

Hasta la vista! by Rosi Leo, en Flickr

Fotos Aéreas del Hotel Riu en Playa del Inglés. "La Costa Turística de San Bartolomé de Tirajana" Gran Canaria by El Coleccionista de Instantes Fotografía & Video, en Flickr

Foto Aérea Maspalómas "La Costa Turística de San Bartolomé de Tirajana" Gran Canaria by El Coleccionista de Instantes Fotografía & Video, en Flickr

Foto Aérea de San Agustín. "La Costa Turística de San Bartolomé de Tirajana" Gran Canaria by El Coleccionista de Instantes Fotografía & Video, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Tarragona. It has a population about 133.545 inhabitants, the area is about 63,90 km², it belongs to Province of Tarragona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 2.089,91 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 65.711, 9.870 buildings are registered in this place, it has 65.414 counted men, it has 68.131 counted women, the average altitude is 26,26 m, there are 0,98 males for each female. Tarragona is the capital city of the province of Tarragona and is considered a World Heritage Site. During the Roman Empire, Tarragona (then Tarraco) was the capital of the Roman provinces of Hispania Citerior and Hispania Tarraconensis.

Position in the ranking: 48

Anfiteatro by ICONO serveis culturals, en Flickr

tarraco'09_055 by Mercè Jiménez García, en Flickr

Plaça del Forum by Cristina, en Flickr

Ruinas romanas Tarragona by Alex Herrera, en Flickr

IMG_4040 by Joan Fusté, en Flickr

Tarragona - pretorio romano by José María Incera, en Flickr

Tarragona, museo arqueológico by VIATOR IMPERI, en Flickr

Tarragona, Muralles Ibero-romanes 37. Codi RI-51-0000037 by Ferran Llorens, en Flickr

CATEDRAL DE TARRAGONA by Montse Poch, en Flickr

Catedral by Dnld60, en Flickr

Catedral Santa Tecla. Tarragona .Catalunya_ by lurdesa, en Flickr

Tarragona Cathedral & Gardens by Cardo Photos, en Flickr

Monumento - Tarragona by Giorgio, en Flickr

Cámara de Comercio... **Tarragona** by JLuis San Agustín, en Flickr

Tarragona, Rambla Nova by Mark Huguet, en Flickr

rambla by josep mª nolla, en Flickr

Estacion del Ave, Tarragona Camps by ▄▀ RocknPack ▄▀, en Flickr

Industria de Tarragona - Depósitos y tuberías by Joaquim F. P., en Flickr

P Arco de Bara by calafellvalo, en Flickr

Acueducto de Tarragona by Carlos, en Flickr

*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Thanks, christos-greece 

*Zaragoza. It has a population about 682.004 inhabitants, the area is about 1.063,50 km², it belongs to Province of Zaragoza, its autonomous community is Aragon, its density is 641,28 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 326.932, 38.235 buildings are registered in this place, it has 329.700 counted men, it has 352.304 counted women, the average altitude is 204,00 m, there are 0,95 males for each female. Zaragoza is the capital city of the province of Zaragoza and of the Autonomous Community of Aragon. 

Position in the ranking: 5

Vista desde terraza by Carlos Carreter, en Flickr

Vista de Zaragoza desde torre basílica del Pilar. by JANDRO ZARAGOZA, en Flickr

#Repost @zaragoza_photos ・・・ Vistas a Zaragoza centro. #buenosdias #goodmorning #bonjour #zgz #zaragoza #zgzciudadana #spring #architecture #streetphotography #blackandwhite #urban #city #igerszgz #igersaragon #aragon #love #regalazaragoza #zaragozadesti by Zaragoza Ciudadana, en Flickr

Coso by srgpicker, en Flickr

Coso by Carlos Carreter, en Flickr

vista nocturna by i.maite, en Flickr

Puerta del Carmen by Marco Chiesa, en Flickr

Aljaferia by Wendigo_, en Flickr

Plaza de España de Zaragoza by Marcos Cruz, en Flickr

Tranvia Zaragoza by Escursso, en Flickr

Basílica del Pilar by Lorenzo Lopez (Fotoeventis), en Flickr

España. Zaragoza. Plaza del Pilar by César Catalán, en Flickr

Basilica del Pilar- Vista c/. Jaime I- Zaragoza by Stauromel-AlquimiaDigital, en Flickr

Zaragoza. Plaza de las Catedrales by César Catalán, en Flickr

Atardeceres de Zaragoza by Rober Tomás, en Flickr

Pasarela Estacion Delicias Zaragoza by Sediles, en Flickr

Hora punta en Zaragoza- Delicias. by Daniel Hernandez, en Flickr

Pabellón Viento 32168 by Javier, en Flickr

Nocturnas parque Venecia, Zaragoza (Ver en grande L+F11) by Carlos, en Flickr

Pabellón Puente nocturno by srgpicker, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Viladecans. It has a population about 65.444 inhabitants, the area is about 19,80 km², it belongs to Provincia de Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 3.305,25 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 27.616, 5.215 buildings are registered in this place, it has 32.458 counted men, it has 32.900 counted women, the average altitude is 19,78 m, there are 0,99 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 115

Rodalies por Viladecans by Aleix Cortés, en Flickr

Torre Roja by Americo Ferraiuolo, en Flickr

Viladecans - Torre-roja by Rubén Hoya, en Flickr

Torre Modolell by Ajuntament del Baix Llobregat, en Flickr

Detalle interior Casa Modolell by Rafa D. Borràs, en Flickr

Esglesia Sant Joan Baptista, VILADECANS by pili_stage, en Flickr

Reflexes al Parc de la Marina by Angel Gallardo, en Flickr

Parque Marina by Luis_nx01, en Flickr

Vistas a la montaña by Guillermo, en Flickr

can xic by fernando moreno, en Flickr

can xic by fernando moreno, en Flickr

can xic by fernando moreno, en Flickr

Viladecans.Federica.Montseny.05 by Americo Ferraiuolo, en Flickr

Oficinas by Guillermo, en Flickr

Descans by Angel Gallardo, en Flickr

Rodalies por Viladecans by Aleix Cortés, en Flickr

Parque del Torrente Ballester by LouBrave, en Flickr

Parque del Torrente Ballester by Americo Ferraiuolo, en Flickr

Espai Natural del Remolar-Filipines by Jorge Franganillo, en Flickr

S121 per Viladecans by Jordi F.G., en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Elche/Elx. It has a population about 230.112 inhabitants, the area is about 327,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de Alicante/Alacant, its autonomous community is Comunitat Valenciana, its density is 667,98 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 91.338, 25.978 buildings are registered in this place, it has 115.289 counted men, it has 114.823 counted women, the average altitude is 89,97 m, there are 1,00 males for each female. Elche is a city of great antiquity, having found in its territory "La Dama de Elche" (The Lady of Elche), one of the most famous and representative works of the Iberian statuary. Its palm grove, the largest in Europe, is considered a World Heritage Site, being also considered Intangible Heritage of Humanity the medieval opera called the "Misteri" which is represented in the most important church of the city on August 15. 

Position in the ranking: 20

Palmeral de Elche by Jose Rubio, en Flickr

Elche (Spain) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, en Flickr

( 360º interactiva ) Elche - La Palmera Imperial by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, en Flickr

Palmeral de Elche by Diego de Crespos, en Flickr

LA DAMA DE ELCHE by Rossend Gri, en Flickr

Basílica Menor de Santa María, Elche (E) by Carlos Iborra, en Flickr

Misteri d'Elx by Tomás Montoya, en Flickr

El Ternari by Vicente Gonzalez, en Flickr

Apostoles by Vicente Gonzalez, en Flickr

Castle Elche (Valencian Community) Spain by Guy Le Page, en Flickr

Elche Medieval by Tergoak, en Flickr

M.A.H.E. (Museo Arqueológico y de Historia de Elche. Alejandro Ramos Folqués) Alicante, España. by Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr

M.A.H.E. (Museo Arqueológico y de Historia de Elche. Alejandro Ramos Folqués) Alicante, España. by Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr

Vista del museo de arqueología y de historia de Elche , desde la torre de la basílica de Santa María en Elche, Alicante , patrimonio de la humanidad by Gustavo Rubio, en Flickr

Plaza by Maria Victoria Rodriguez, en Flickr

Elx by Santi, en Flickr

Pont de la Generalitat Bridge Views by Smirfman, en Flickr

JUAN-201016-0024.jpg by Juan Francisco Doló, en Flickr

DSC_0141 by Luisa Martí Tormo, en Flickr

Elche, La Nit de l'Albà by Soniadora, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Colmenar Viejo. It has a population about 47.445 inhabitants, the area is about 183,00 km², it belongs to Provincia de Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid, its density is 256,58 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 18.927, 8.619 buildings are registered in this place, it has 23.169 counted men, it has 23.786 counted women, the average altitude is 880,63 m, there are 0,99 males for each female. In this city is located an important base of helicopters of the Spanish army.

Position in the ranking: 149

Colmenar Viejo - Silueta by Olga Perdiguero García, en Flickr

Desde lo alto by Angel, en Flickr

Colmenar Viejo (Madrid) by Angel, en Flickr

Colmenar Viejo - Basílica de la Asunción de Nuestra Señora by Bob Fisher, en Flickr

Iglesia_en_Colmenar_Viejo by IU Colmenar Viejo, en Flickr

Iglesia de la Asunción - Portada by Alberto, en Flickr

vaquillacolmenar-1784 by Ana Aldea, en Flickr

Formas y Reflejos by Fernando, en Flickr

Biblioteca municipal de Colmenar Viejo by Angel, en Flickr

Remedios by Luis Rosado, en Flickr

ermita by nicolas vaquero martin, en Flickr

Colmenar Viejo - Rosal blanco junto a la puerta de la ermita de Santa Ana by Bob Fisher, en Flickr

2014_10_31-5 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, en Flickr

Estación de Colmenar Viejo by Ángel González Galván, en Flickr

Camino del Trabajo by Angel, en Flickr

Rotonda en Colmenar by Roman Santos, en Flickr

foto-1492 by Jesús Ángel López Granja, en Flickr

Eurocopter Super Puma by Jesús Ángel López Granja, en Flickr

Osprey by Jesús Ángel López Granja, en Flickr

Pasada con las últimas luces by Jesús Ángel López Granja, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Estepona. It has a population about 66.566 inhabitants, the area is about 137,80 km², it belongs to Provincia de Málaga, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 493,37 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 50.082, 16.808 buildings are registered in this place, it has 33.849 counted men, it has 34.137 counted women, the average altitude is 9,66 m, there are 0,99 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 113

Estepona vista desde Los Reales by laprimisima, en Flickr

Puerto Deportivo by Miguel Macías, en Flickr

Puerto de Estepona by Manu Smith, en Flickr

Torre del Reloj Estepona by Inés Fernández, en Flickr

Casco antiguo de Estepona by Antonio Cha, en Flickr

Estepona Town - Plaza de las Flores - www.geniusproperties.com by Genius Properties, en Flickr

Plaza de las Flores. #Estepona #Málaga Vía https://xeeme.com/JoseAntonioAntolin by Jose Antonio “Jota”, en Flickr

Spain - Malaga - Estepona - Mural painting - The Irene's orchard by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr

Spain - Malaga - Estepona - Mural painting - Watering the garden by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr

Spain - Malaga - Estepona - Orchid garden building by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr

Orquidario-cascadas by Hesperetusa, en Flickr

Oncidium andreanum by Hesperetusa, en Flickr

104 Vista de Estepona 06-09-2005 19,03 by Antonio Cha, en Flickr

Vista de Estepona 06-09-2005 18,47 by Antonio Cha, en Flickr

Paseo Marítimo Estepona by Miguel Ángel Lechuga Álvaro, en Flickr

Puerto pesquero de Estepona by Antonio Cha, en Flickr

Duquesa by Alberto Alcantara Sol, en Flickr

Vista panorámica del Hotel by H10 Hotels, en Flickr

Vista panorámica nocturna del hotel frente al mar by H10 Hotels, en Flickr

Estrecho by VyMclick, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lorca. It has a population about 92.718 inhabitants, the area is about 1.675,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Murcia, its autonomous community is Región de Murcia, its density is 55,35 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 36.985, 19.638 buildings are registered in this place, it has 47.909 counted men, it has 44.809 counted women, the average altitude is 336,27 m, there are 1,08 males for each female. The city of Lorca suffered on May 11, 2011 an earthquake that left great damages in the city, affecting part of its architectural monuments. The photographs are before and after the seism.

Position in the ranking: 69

Lorca, Murcia. by Isabel Moya, en Flickr

Lorca, Murcia by Felipe Hinojosa, en Flickr

Lorca, Murcia by Felipe Hinojosa, en Flickr

Casa del Corregidor - Plaza de España, Lorca by Dan, en Flickr

Casa del Corregidor by Diario el Sol, en Flickr

Colegiata y Salas Capitulares - Plaza de España, Lorca by Dan, en Flickr

Colegiata de San Patricio, Lorca by Dan, en Flickr

Colegiata de San Patricio, Lorca by Dan, en Flickr

Movimiento Avanza 21-27/03/2009, Lorca (Murcia) by Red.es, en Flickr

Movimiento Avanza 21-27/03/2009, Lorca (Murcia) by Red.es, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Juan by Manuel, en Flickr

Virgen de las Huertas. Lorca (Murcia) by Alfonso Lopez Rubio, en Flickr

lorca_1955 by Antonio Santa-Pau Ramírez, en Flickr

Fortaleza del Sol by Carlos, en Flickr

Castillo de Lorca by Luis A. López, en Flickr

2011-12-17 Fortaleza del Sol (Lorca) 055 by Luiyo, en Flickr

2011-12-17 Fortaleza del Sol (Lorca) 035 by Luiyo, en Flickr

Lorca ( Murcia ) - Torre alfonsina by J.S.C., en Flickr

Terremoto Lorca. Iglesia de Santiago by Antonio Periago Miñarro, en Flickr

Lorca, Murcia by Jordi nll, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Almería. It has a population about 192.697 inhabitants, the area is about 297,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Almería, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 648,37 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 99.674, 31.141 buildings are registered in this place, it has 94.021 counted men, it has 99.330 counted women, the average altitude is 27,01 m, there are 0,96 males for each female. Almería is the capital city of the Province of Almería

Position in the ranking: 32

almería Vista desde la Alcazaba by malofora50, en Flickr

Vista de Almería desde la Alcazaba by rafagarzon, en Flickr

Almeria by Dan, en Flickr

P1120648 by kpjf, en Flickr

Alcazaba - Almeria (Spain) by Frans Eggermont, en Flickr

11# Almeria - Castle by clarktom845, en Flickr

Catedral by Kamikaze GT, en Flickr

Torre campanario de la Catedral de Almería, Andalucía (Spain) by Jesús Vargas, en Flickr

Sol De Portocarrero by Francisco Silvente, en Flickr

Panorámica Almería by alejandro LAX, en Flickr

Almería cable inglés 1 by Almucueto, en Flickr

Cable Ingles I. (HRM) by incipiam, en Flickr

Almeria Rambla de Amatistero by sharpei100, en Flickr

Fuente & obelisco by Manolo García Alcázar, en Flickr

El Cañillo (Puerta de Purchena) by domingo leiva, en Flickr

Almería by Franz Van Pelt, en Flickr

Puerta Purchena Nueva Edición by Jose Antonio Martin Quesada, en Flickr

Puerta Purchena by José Fernando Melero, en Flickr

Rambla de Almería by Arbotante, en Flickr

Despierta Almería by CROMEO, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lugo. It has a population about 98.560 inhabitants, the area is about 329,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de Lugo, its autonomous community is Galicia, its density is 299,37 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 59.623, 14.904 buildings are registered in this place, it has 45.948 counted men, it has 52.612 counted women, the average altitude is 468,23 m, there are 0,88 males for each female. Lugo is the capital city of the Province of Lugo. The Roman wall of Lugo is considered World Heritage Site, being on the other hand the only Roman wall in the world that remains intact.

Position in the ranking: 63

021_foto_aerea_ by Muralla Digital, en Flickr

Murallas de Lugo by compostelavirtual.com, en Flickr

Lugo. Vistas desde la muralla II by Aitor, en Flickr

Muralla de Lugo by CESAR VIELBA, en Flickr

Puerta Santiago Muralla Lugo by SiF Xixona, en Flickr

Muralla romana de Lugo by Tomás, en Flickr

Lugo - Muralla romana by Juan Miguel Figueroa Dorrego, en Flickr

Lugo, muralla by Julian Ocón, en Flickr

Vista del ayutamiento de Lugo by cubamagica, en Flickr

Lugo by alphawolf_2013, en Flickr

Lugo by Bego Alvarez, en Flickr

Lugo by Mai2soul, en Flickr

Lugo-12 by Jose Luis Gayoso, en Flickr

Catedral de Lugo by alphawolf_2013, en Flickr

Lugo ciudad catedral (5) by Federico Ponte, en Flickr

Lugo by Alice through the looking lense, en Flickr

Lugo by Eloy Gonzalo García, en Flickr

Lugo by Mundocreativo, en Flickr

Muralla de Lugo by Caminos HD, en Flickr

02_foto_aerea_ by Muralla Digital, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*La Linea de la Concepción. It has a population about 62.697 inhabitants, the area is about 19,30 km², it belongs to Provincia de Cádiz, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 3.248,55 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 28.722, 12.159 buildings are registered in this place, it has 30.818 counted men, it has 31.879 counted women, the average altitude is 10,40 m, there are 0,98 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 119

CAMINO A CASA by Pedro M. García, en Flickr

Rock City by Oliver Davis, en Flickr

La Línea de la Concepción (Spain) - Harbour by Danielzolli, en Flickr

vista de la Linea de la Concepcion by Sanseverino 1964, en Flickr

Roundabout sign, Rock of Gibraltar from Avenida de España, La Línea, Spain by Paul McClure, en Flickr

La Línea de la Concepción, Iberostar City Hotel Campo de Gibraltar by Zoran from Belgrade, en Flickr

Las tres gracias. La linea de la concepcion by Francis Sanchez, en Flickr

Calles de La Linea Calle Real 1 by Luis Javier Traverso, en Flickr

Plaza de la Constitución de La Línea by amglc2002, en Flickr

La Línea de la Concepción by eszsara, en Flickr

La Línea de la Concepción by Ben Allison, en Flickr

ESTADIO LINENSE by felipe l.l, en Flickr

Avenida del Ejercito by Luis Javier Traverso, en Flickr

Kite Surf Poniente 623 by Fabian Garcia, en Flickr

Kite Surf Poniente 604 by Fabian Garcia, en Flickr

Kite SUrf Poniente 330 by Fabian Garcia, en Flickr

Avda. España La Línea de la C. by S Barrena, en Flickr

Iglesia del Carmen, La Línea by S Barrena, en Flickr

Playa de La Alcaidesa. La Línea de la Concepción by Patronato de Turismo Provincia de Cádiz, en Flickr

Sin título by la3endiscordia., en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Granollers. It has a population about 59.753 inhabitants, the area is about 14,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 4.064,83 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 26.125, 5.227 buildings are registered in this place, it has 29.638 counted men, it has 30.292 counted women, the average altitude is 153,94 m, there are 0,99 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 125

Es primavera by Jgonzalezc91, en Flickr

Church by Rachel Kolcheck, en Flickr

Plaça Porxada - Granollers by llondru, en Flickr

Porxada by Benjamí Villoslada Gil, en Flickr

Plaza de la Porxada. by Francisco Marin, en Flickr

Plaça de la Porxada, Granollers by Dan, en Flickr

Sembrant poesia 02 by el colador embut, en Flickr

Granollers - Corró 321 b by Arnim Schulz, en Flickr

Granollers by a2b Cat, en Flickr

Patufet by Mireia6411, en Flickr

Gerió - Granollers by Fal·lera Gironina, en Flickr

Granollers by a2b Cat, en Flickr

Granollers - Joan Prim 009 a by Arnim Schulz, en Flickr

Granollers - Pl. Porxada 06 d by Arnim Schulz, en Flickr

El museu creix by Betran de Seva, en Flickr

Granollers by a2b Cat, en Flickr

L'Adoberia by Betran de Seva, en Flickr

Renfe 451.011 Granollers-Centre by eldelinux, en Flickr

HDR Pluja sobre Granollers by arnAu Bellavista Mogas, en Flickr

EsteveNoctàmbul by Joel, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Córdoba. It has a population about 328.704 inhabitants, the area is about 1.253,80 km², it belongs to Provincia de Córdoba, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 262,17 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 152.718, 37.843 buildings are registered in this place, it has 157.969 counted men, it has 170.735 counted women, the average altitude is 131,91 m, there are 0,93 males for each female. Cordoba is the capital city of the province of Cordoba; is another of the city jewels of Spain and is declared a World Heritage Site.

Position in the ranking: 12

Córdoba by Guía_Repsol, en Flickr

Cordoba - España by Luis Potes, en Flickr

Cordoba by Moli Sta Elena, en Flickr

Cordoba by Alexei Malutin, en Flickr

Cordoba, España, 2009 by Marcos Pereira, en Flickr

Cordoba , mesquita by LeopoldLst, en Flickr

Cordoba by lepublicnme, en Flickr

Córdoba, España by L'Arcangello Experience, en Flickr

cordoba by António Alfarroba, en Flickr

Arte Califal: La Mezquita de Córdoba y Madinat Al-Azahara by Enrique Viola, en Flickr

Córdoba - España by Vivian, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa Marina. Córdoba-España. by R.Jose, en Flickr

Plaza de la Corredera ( Cordoba ) by galileo1657, en Flickr

Fuente del Potro. La Juderia. Cordoba. by MANUEL PÉREZ, en Flickr

Juderia de Cordoba II by Mariano R. Guasch, en Flickr

Plaza de las Tendillas by Sam Kelly, en Flickr

Cordoba by Moli Sta Elena, en Flickr

Medina Azahara by alicia ortego, en Flickr

Cordoba, Spain - Medina Azahara by David Pirmann, en Flickr

Cordoba - España by Turomaquia Camargo, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Parla. It has a population about 125.634 inhabitants, the area is about 25,40 km², it belongs to Provincia de Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid, its density is 4.946,22 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 47.093, 6.879 buildings are registered in this place, it has 63.413 counted men, it has 62.221 counted women, the average altitude is 651,09 m, there are 1,06 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 52



Parla ,Madrid por Laurentiu Claudiu, en Flickr



Plaza Parla Madrid. por José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr



Tranvia Parla (Madrid) © ™ JGyL por José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr



Tranvía de Parla 0002 por Pablo Urraco, en Flickr



Parla, calle Real 16.07.2008 por The STB, en Flickr

Tranvía de Parla by Ingolf, en Flickr

Avenida de Las Lagunas nevada by Emilio García, en Flickr



Parque del Universo (1) por Patricia López Garrido, en Flickr



Cola de la Ballena por varna6569, en Flickr



Parla,Madrid por Laurentiu Claudiu, en Flickr



Atardecer en Parla HDR. por Oliver, en Flickr



DSC_0204 por Manuel ALDEA, en Flickr



Parque de las Comunidades , en Parla por Gustavo Rubio, en Flickr



Campos Las Américas2 por PortaldelSur ES, en Flickr



Unidad eléctrica RENFE “Civia” serie 465. por Xavier Maraña., en Flickr

brave new world by seb sebastuanu, en Flickr

Viviendas en Parla - Rueda y Pizarro by Bruneleg, en Flickr

Edificio Zona Ferial by Galería de TodoParla, en Flickr



Torres Parla Este por varna6569/, en Flickr



2011-04-22 at 20-30-31 por Jesus M War, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Alcalá de Guadaíra. It has a population about 73.876 inhabitants, the area is about 287,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de Sevilla, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 256,60 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 32.554, 18.182 buildings are registered in this place, it has 36.762 counted men, it has 37.114 counted women, the average altitude is 55,90 m, there are 0,99 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 100

Alcalá de Guadaíra (Sevilla) by Osmara Mar Mara María, en Flickr

MEDIEVAL CASTLES: ALCALÁ de GUADAIRA 2 (SEVILLA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr

Alcalá de Guadaíra Castle by Alejandro Mallado, en Flickr

Alcalá de Guadaíra. Arco de San Miguel en la hora azul by Li Taipo, en Flickr

Sobre el puente romano restaurado en Alcalá de Guadaira by David, en Flickr

113 Alcalá de Guadaíra Sevilla by Pau Gala, en Flickr

Plaza del Duque . Alcalá de Guadaíra (Sevilla) by Carlos Hornillo Díaz, en Flickr

Plaza del Perejil . Alcalá de Guadaíra (Sevilla) by Carlos Hornillo Díaz, en Flickr

Alcalá de Guadaira by Konrad Hädener, en Flickr

Ermita Nuestra Señora del Águila - Alcalá de Guadaira - Sevilla by Manuel Garcia, en Flickr


Ermita del Águila. Alcalá de Guadáíra (Sevilla). by Blanca Baena, en Flickr

IMG_2350 by dodvan, en Flickr

Puente del Dragón, Alcalá de Guadaira by Soundmuller, en Flickr

Puente del Dragón, Alcalá de Guadaira by Soundmuller, en Flickr

Puente del Dragón, Alcalá de Guadaira by Soundmuller, en Flickr

Puente del Dragón y Castillo . Alcalá de Guadaíra (Sevilla) by Carlos Hornillo Díaz, en Flickr

Molino de la Aceña. by Osmara Mar Mara María, en Flickr

Molino harinero de la Aceña by bernabe rufo, en Flickr

IMG_6773-Editar-3.jpg by David, en Flickr

Panoramica Puente del Dragón by David, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*San Vicente del Raspeig/Sant Vicent del Raspeig. It has a population about 55.781 inhabitants, the area is about 41,00 km², it belongs to Provincia de Alacant/Alicante, its autonomous community is Comunitat Valenciana, its density is 1.360,51 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 26.518, 8.026 buildings are registered in this place, it has 27.724 counted men, it has 28.222 counted women, the average altitude is 113,72 m, there are 0,99 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 132

Alumbrado Navidad 2009 by Rocio Lillo, en Flickr

San Vicente del Raspeig by Jesús Alenda, en Flickr

Campus UA by Jorge Juan Morán, en Flickr

Universidad de Alicante by kaja.kattel, en Flickr

MUA by JJ A, en Flickr

Universidad de Alicante by Andrés Cornejo, en Flickr

Biblioteca UA by Nicolás López Muñoz, en Flickr

Parada de la Universidad del Tram / José María Urzelai by Aitor Deza Atutxa, en Flickr

Parada de la Universidad del Tram / José María Urzelai by Aitor Deza Atutxa, en Flickr

IMG_0531 by Alfredo Gutiérrez González, en Flickr

30/06/07+01/07/07 by Una Ballena de seis ojos [cinemascophe], en Flickr

Biblioteca de San Vicente del Raspeig by CrystalZoo Arquitectura, en Flickr

Biblioteca pública Sant Vicent del Raspeig, Alicante. Campos, Lillo, Solbes, Leiva, Parra y Velasco arq. by Diego J. Escolano, en Flickr

Parque Juan XXIII, San Vicente by Patxi Cañada, en Flickr



Alaris en el apeadero by Luis Vidal, en Flickr

Edificio del antiguo aeródromo de San Vicente del Raspeig by Raulelx, en Flickr

IMG_4246 by Tony Brown, en Flickr

Agua5 by OSKAR ALCARAZ, en Flickr

Hogueras vistas desde el Maigmó , Balcon de Alicante by javier moya, en Flickr

San Vicente del Raspeig by Carlos Izquierdo, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*València. It has a population about 792.303 inhabitants, the area is about 136,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de Valencia, its autonomous community is Comunitat Valenciana, its density is 5.795,93 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 419.929, 37.811 buildings are registered in this place, it has 378.707 counted men, it has 413.596 counted women, the average altitude is 23,33 m, there are 0,93 males for each female. València is the capital city of the province of Valencia, it is also the capital city of the Autonomous Community of Valencia (Comunitat Valenciana). The building known as "Llotja de la seda" (Silk exchange) is declared World Heritage Site.

Position in the ranking: 3

Vistas de Valencia by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr

Catedral, Valencia by Javier Peláez, en Flickr

Catedral Valencia by Antonio Cenamor Gómez, en Flickr

VALENCIA: PLAZA DE LA VIRGEN, CATEDRAL Y MIQUELET by lgonzalez_l Luis González, en Flickr

Miquelet by Vicente Gurrea, en Flickr

Generalitat, Valencia by Javier Peláez, en Flickr

Torres de Serrano. Valencia. by Miguel García Ramos, en Flickr

Lonja de la Seda by vil.sandi, en Flickr

Valencia - Torres de Quart by Alejandro, en Flickr

Valencia: calle Colon. by lgonzalez_l Luis González, en Flickr

Valencia: mercado de Colón. by lgonzalez_l Luis González, en Flickr

Torre de Francia by Rafa Reig, en Flickr

CAC. Valencia Dic 2010_1 by MSB.Photography, en Flickr

VALENCIA by DOLPH48, en Flickr

Friday by Karoline, en Flickr

IMG_3296 by Kuzma Kuzma, en Flickr

Alameda Metro Station, Spain by Thais Nascimento, en Flickr

Renfe 100.012 en Valencia-Joaquín Sorolla by Pantoteatre, en Flickr

Sin título by ar_graff, en Flickr

Puerto Valencia nocturna by David Barranco, en Flickr

*​


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

Beautiful cities, great job!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Thanks for your support, PeruGian12 

*Jaén. It has a population about 116.176 inhabitants, the area is about 424,30 km², it belongs to Provincia de Jaén, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 273,81 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 54.628, 12.962 buildings are registered in this place, it has 56.115 counted men, it has 60.061 counted women, the average altitude is 576,39 m, there are 0,96 males for each female. Jaén is the capital city of the province of Jaén.

Position in the ranking: 57

Castillo Santa Catalina by alberto060390, en Flickr

Jaén, desde el Castillo de Santa Catalina by Julia Guzmán, en Flickr

Jaén by secrusajaen, en Flickr

De Mezquita a Catedral by Jesús, en Flickr

Catedral de Jaén by Gabriel Redondo, en Flickr

Catedral de Jaén by Vicente, en Flickr

Catedral de Jaen by agushedem, en Flickr

ventana catedral Jaen by José Jiménez Romero, en Flickr

catedral de jaen by faustonadal, en Flickr

Jaén by Laura Tomàs Avellana, en Flickr

Jaén by Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr

Jaén by Felipe Hinojosa, en Flickr

Jaen by Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr

Jaen by Jose Galvez, en Flickr

Jaén by Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr

Tranvia de Jaen by Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr

Unidad 5 del tranvia de Jaén by JM319, en Flickr

Jaén by Marta Celis, en Flickr

Reflejos by Víctor Aguilar, en Flickr

The Night Has Come by José Garrido, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*El Prat de LLobregat. It has a population about 63.419 inhabitants, the area is about 31,40 km², it belongs to Provincia de Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 2.019,71 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 27.081, 4.171 buildings are registered in this place, it has 30.916 counted men, it has 31.950 counted women, the average altitude is 10,37 m, there are 0,99 males for each female. In the territory of El Prat de Llobregat is located the airport of Barcelona.

Position in the ranking: 120

Delta Llobregat by Josep Torras Gomis, en Flickr

Oficina de Turisme Can Camins_servei Porta del Delta by Ajuntament del Prat, en Flickr

Inauguració de la plaça de Catalunya by Ajuntament del Prat, en Flickr

Inauguració de la plaça de Catalunya by Ajuntament del Prat, en Flickr

Inauguració de la plaça de Catalunya by Ajuntament del Prat, en Flickr

Inauguració de la plaça de Catalunya by Ajuntament del Prat, en Flickr

ElPrat366 - 043/366 - Centre Cultural Torre Balcells by Javier González Caneda, en Flickr

ElPrat366 - 103/366 - Font de la Granja by Javier González Caneda, en Flickr

ElPrat366 - 087/366 - Pou d’aigua by Javier González Caneda, en Flickr

Torre del Agua 2 by Josua FC, en Flickr

Nieve 2 by José Luis, en Flickr

Indicacions de la L9Sud a l’estació de Rodalies del Prat de Llobregat by Arnau Comajoan Cara, en Flickr

L9 by Albert Sunyer, en Flickr

El Prat, Estació, L9 by Frank Rodriguez III, en Flickr

TORRE DE CONTROL DE L’AEROPORT DEL PRAT by Yeagov C, en Flickr

Aeroport.de.Barcelona_El.Prat by Eugenio Jurado Barrera, en Flickr

Vueling hall by daniel julià lundgren, en Flickr

Reflejo by Victor, en Flickr

Airbus A320 vs Boeing 747 by Victor, en Flickr

BCN/LEBL Airport by Victor, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*A Coruña. It has a population about 246.056 inhabitants, the area is about 37,40 km², it belongs to Provincia de A Coruña, its autonomous community is Galicia, its density is 6.505,88 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 116.093, 16.046 buildings are registered in this place, it has 114.498 counted men, it has 131.558 counted women, the average altitude is 16,76 m, there are 0,87 males for each female. The Tower of Hercules, an ancient Roman lighthouse, is declared a World Heritage Site. A Coruña is the capital city of the province of A Coruña.

Position in the ranking: 17

CORUNA by José Antonio Alonso, en Flickr

A Coruña by i take pictures, photographic pictures, en Flickr

Coruña by Jorge Castro Ruso, en Flickr

Colegiata de Santa María del Campo by Eduardo Roberto Olivera Hernández, en Flickr

Coruña. María Pita by Bris, en Flickr

A Coruña by carolydani, en Flickr

A Coruña La Corogne Galice Espagne 479 - Rúa Cantón Grande by Pascal POGGI, en Flickr

A Coruña, La Coruña, Galicia, España. by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

DSC00090-1 by Svet Ivantchev, en Flickr

Galerías de La Marina by Moises JN, en Flickr

Coruña - Dársena by Delfín Rodríguez, en Flickr

Paseo marítimo by Uxio Rivas, en Flickr

#Coruña by Carol Regos, en Flickr

Palacio de la Ópera... by Leo ☮, en Flickr

A CORUÑA - Palacio da Ópera by Tales of a Wanderer, en Flickr

Crucero en Coruña(1) by angel l. filgueiras, en Flickr

Pensado en silencio by Ignacio Municio, en Flickr

Torre de Hércules. by Carlos Sanmillán, en Flickr

Coruña. by sparklynight, en Flickr

CORUÑA by javier mou, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Valdemoro. It has a population about 71.578 inhabitants, the area is about 65,10 km², it belongs to Provincia de Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid , its density is 1.099,51 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 27.598, 7.517 buildings are registered in this place, it has 35.762 counted men, it has 35.816 counted women, the average altitude is 612,73 m, there are 1,00 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 102

Valdemoro by juanda021282, en Flickr

Iglesia Parroquial de Nuestra Señora de la Asunción by juanda021282, en Flickr

Convento de las Clarisas by Ayuntamiento de Valdemoro, en Flickr

Convento de las Clarisas by Ayuntamiento de Valdemoro, en Flickr

de Valdemoro en el paseo matutino del día ocho de octubre de 2012 by M a n u e l, en Flickr

Valdemoro, 2 de febrero by M a n u e l, en Flickr

Plaza de la Constitución by juanda021282, en Flickr

MAD Valdemoro Reston_DSC0016 by Mario DC, en Flickr

El puente del Restón by M a n u e l, en Flickr

Parque de España - Valdemoro by juanda021282, en Flickr

parques y jardines de Valdemoro by M a n u e l, en Flickr

Vistas de Valdemoro: por el barrio del Restón by M a n u e l, en Flickr

parroquia de Nuestra Señora del Pilar. El Restón by M a n u e l, en Flickr

nevada 10 de enero (1) by pegatina1, en Flickr

nevada 10 de enero (14) by pegatina1, en Flickr

nevada 10 de enero (4) by pegatina1, en Flickr

en el momento y el lugar adecuado by Lindsay Wells, en Flickr

calles de Valdemoro by M a n u e l, en Flickr

El astronauta de Valdemoro by M a n u e l, en Flickr

Astronauta by Jose Manuel Campillo, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Marbella. It has a population about 142.018 inhabitants, the area is about 116,00 km², it belongs to Provincia de Málaga, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 1.224,29 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 86.700, 21.250 buildings are registered in this place, it has 69.213 counted men, it has 72.805 counted women, the average altitude is 23,82 m, there are 0,96 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 47

Vista desde la sierra de Marbella by Francisco Javier P O, en Flickr

Puerto de Marbella by Antonio Cha, en Flickr

Atardecer en Marbella by Antonio Cha, en Flickr

La Concha (Marbella) by Alejandro Fiestas, en Flickr

Marbella by Lolo Torino, en Flickr

Casco antiguo de Marbella by Antonio Cha, en Flickr

Muralla urbana de Marbella by David Gil, en Flickr

Marbella-Avenida_del_Mar by Kimmo Mäkeläinen, en Flickr

Marbella by Jørgen Bjerring, en Flickr

Marbella-Avenida_del_Mar_at_night1 by Kimmo Mäkeläinen, en Flickr

Promenade with the light of the lighthouse at night by Helena Persson, en Flickr

Marbella Xmas From My New Home :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, en Flickr

Calle de Marbella by Antonio Cha, en Flickr

Calle de Marbella by Antonio Cha, en Flickr

Marbella nocturna luces by Sergio Robledo, en Flickr

Puerto Banús by camus agp, en Flickr

Puerto Banus, Marbella. España by Emilio Naranjo R., en Flickr

026sp. Puerto Banús, Marbella, Spain. 27-Jan-15; Ref-D108-P026sp by Paul Fuller, en Flickr

Puerto Banús by camus agp, en Flickr

Hotel Villa Padierna, Spain by Kiwi Collection, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*San Sebastián de los Reyes. It has a population about 86.206 inhabitants, the area is about 58,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid, its density is 1.410,48 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 32.465, 5.956 buildings are registered in this place, it has 40.125 counted men, it has 41.965 counted women, the average altitude is 41.965 m, there are 0,97males for each female. San Sebastian de los Reyes forms an urban continuation with the city of Alcobendas of more than 200,000 inhabitants, communicated with Madrid with metro and railway

Position in the ranking: 84

Amanece En San Sebastián De Los Reyes 6 by Sergio García, en Flickr

Amanece en San Sebastián de los Reyes 2 by Sergio García, en Flickr

Parque en San Sebastián de Los Reyes by Sergio García, en Flickr

Amanece en San Sebastián de los Reyes 1 by Sergio García, en Flickr

Plaza norte 2 by Angel, en Flickr

At Rob and Madel's house in Madrid, the first two days. by Chris Polding, en Flickr

001706 - San Sebastián de los Reyes by M.Peinado, en Flickr

2009_madrid_san sebastian de los reyes_no sufren_encierros_urbano_exterior_personas (4) by Luis, en Flickr

Odisea 2014 b by brunaita, en Flickr

Odisea 2014 a by brunaita, en Flickr

Circuito Jarama by Víctor Polo, en Flickr

Circuito del Jarama by 8000vueltas, en Flickr

Jarama Classic '16 by Ana Sevilla García, en Flickr

Track day by Miguel LoRo, en Flickr

Tienda Saloni San Sebastian de los Reyes by Saloni, en Flickr

Lori [email protected] Indie Summer Fest (EXPLORED) by 2H Photography, en Flickr

La Rotonda del Buho by Alejandro Fernández A., en Flickr

Paseo de Europa by Narciso Romero, en Flickr

Ultimas Luces en San Sebastian de los Reyes by Manuel Alonso, en Flickr

San Sebastián de los Reyes by latapiporla, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Reus. It has a population about 106.790 inhabitants, the area is about 52,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de Tarragona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 2.026,38 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 49.867, 10.669 buildings are registered in this place, it has 40.125 counted men, it has 54.579 counted women, the average altitude is 127,83 m, there are 0,97 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 60

Prioral de Sant Pere, Reus by Dan, en Flickr

La Dama de Reus by Rubén, en Flickr

Fresquetes treballen millor les bugaderes by Ferran BCN, en Flickr

Reus, Tarragona by Felipe Hinojosa, en Flickr

Reus, Tarragona by Felipe Hinojosa, en Flickr

Plaza de Prim - Vista general by Alberto, en Flickr

Reus, Tarragona by Felipe Hinojosa, en Flickr

Reus, Tarragona by Felipe Hinojosa, en Flickr

Reus - Modernisme 05 by Arnim Schulz, en Flickr

Reus by arqui graph, en Flickr

Reus by Coleccionista de lugares, en Flickr

Casa Navàs, Reus. by Angela Llop, en Flickr

Reus, Tarragona by Felipe Hinojosa, en Flickr

EC-KPB Cessna 560 Citation Excel XLS @ Reus airport by Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr

Works at Reus Terminal building by Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr

2017-03-27_01-27-03 by Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr

Reus, Tarragona by Rufino Lasaosa, en Flickr

Plaza Peixateries Velles, vista hacia la iglesia de Sant Pere. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Reus desde el tejado 3 by roberto, en Flickr

Amanece by Enric Llaó Sánchez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Getafe. It has a population about 176.659 inhabitants, the area is about 78,50 km², it belongs to Provincia de Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid, its density is 2.197,78 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 68.984, 14.884 buildings are registered in this place, it has 84.927 counted men, it has 87.599 counted women, the average altitude is 632,14 m, there are 0,97 males for each female. Getafe is the sixth municipality in population of the Madrid Metropolitan Area. In this city is located the main air base of Spain and has important industry, especially aeronautics, for example, one of the factories of Airbus.

Position in the ranking: 38



Airbus A400M cn006 F-WWMZ ATLAS GRIZZLY por Fernando Hernández Oporto, en Flickr



Lazo Azul por Andres Guerrero, en Flickr



getafe, shery y el aviocar por Asociación Aire, en Flickr



Edificio Hospital de Getafe -Mi Ciudad- por Marian Vázquez, en Flickr



A400M cn021 por José Luis Celada Euba, en Flickr



Fuente_DSCN0281 por Dario Alvarez, en Flickr

getafe, a la sombra del junkers by Asociación Aire, en Flickr



el metro de getafe por finger_paint, en Flickr



100_1545.JPG por Steven Tellers, en Flickr



Biblioteca de Ciencias Sociales y Jurídicas “María Moliner”- Campus de Getafe por Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, en Flickr



Beluga 2 por José Luis Celada Euba, en Flickr



UC3M por Xiker Hidalgo, en Flickr

01 Expo 15M en Univ. Carlos III by Fotos de Camisetas de SANTI OCHOA, en Flickr



University life por Xiker Hidalgo, en Flickr

Sin título by Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, en Flickr

Inauguración Parque Alhóndiga Getafe by Agrupación Socialista de Getafe, en Flickr



Madrid - Cerro de los Ángeles - Monumento al Sagrado Corazón de Jesús[ por Alejandro, en Flickr

Royal Australian Air Force A330 EC-334 MRTT KC-45 A39-003 by Fernando Hernández Oporto, en Flickr

P-3AM 7201 by Fernando Hernández Oporto, en Flickr

75 Balon en profundidad by Jose Maria Hernandez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## adorablerec (Apr 17, 2011)

Amazing thread! Go ahead, Castor_Game.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Thanks, adorablerec 


*Chiclana de la Frontera. It has a population about 82.645 inhabitants, the area is about 205.00 km², it belongs to Provincia de Cádiz, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 353.00 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 33,483, 22,763 buildings are registered in this place, it has 39,050 counted men, it has 38,243 counted women, the average altitude is 13.25 m, there are 1.02 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 87

Martes de nubes... by ZAP.M, en Flickr

MIGUEL SANCHEZ ARTECHE by Miguel Sanchez, en Flickr

Chiclana de la Frontera (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

<Iglesia Mayor> Chiclana de la Frontera (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

<Torre del Reloj> Chiclana de la Frontera (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

<Calle Arquillo del Reloj> Chiclana de la Frontera (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

Hermoso balcón en Chiclana de la Frontera,Cádiz. by Pedro García, en Flickr

Plaza de Jesús Nazareno en Chiclana de la Frontera. by Pedro García, en Flickr

<Calle O'Farrell> Chiclana de la Frontera (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

Calle en Chiclana by Rafa, en Flickr

Palmeras en el cielo by ZAP.M, en Flickr

SANCTI PETRI_0011 by Manuel Castillo, en Flickr

punto mágico "El templo de Hércules" by Daniel Morales, en Flickr

Chiclana de la Frontera (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

<Ermita de Santa Ana> Chiclana de la Frontera (Cádiz) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

Anochece en Santa Ana by Maria Benitez Montero, en Flickr

Atardecer en Chiclana de la Frontera (Cádiz) by alvaro plaxa, en Flickr

The Bunker - 21.000 views!! thanks!! by José Antonio Jiménez, en Flickr

Chiclana by Jesús Costas, en Flickr

Chiclana by Jesús Costas, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Boadilla del Monte. It has a population about 49.762 inhabitants, the area is about 47,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid, its density is 1.008,20 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 16.380, 7.546 buildings are registered in this place, it has 23.335 counted men, it has 24.252 counted women, the average altitude is 673,77 m, there are 0,96 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 147

Vistas de Boadilla del Monte by SEDAL Educación y Medio Ambiente, en Flickr

Vistas de Boadilla del Monte by SEDAL Educación y Medio Ambiente, en Flickr

Palacio Infante Don Luis by Cofradeus, en Flickr

Jardines y palacio del infante D. Luis by BigJoe.es, en Flickr

Boadilla del Monte - Madrid by elena.medeiros, en Flickr

001024 - Boadilla del Monte by M.Peinado, en Flickr

001022 - Boadilla del Monte by M.Peinado, en Flickr

001030 - Boadilla del Monte by M.Peinado, en Flickr

El convento de Boadilla del Monte nevado by BigJoe.es, en Flickr

Celebración en el Convento by Caty, en Flickr

Antiguo Convento -Boadilla del Monte by SANTIAGO RAMOS GARCIA, en Flickr

Iglesia medieval by BigJoe.es, en Flickr

93-3204 by _Manuel Arias Moreno_, en Flickr

Citadis en Nuevo Mundo by McClane_E30, en Flickr

HDR by Jesus Siguero, en Flickr

El Lago by Javier Lastras, en Flickr

El Restaurante Gasterea desde el Parque by Javier Lastras, en Flickr

Parque con Columpio frente a Gasterea by Javier Lastras, en Flickr

The Night Train II by ibz, en Flickr

Photo by Miguel Gutierrez Rodriguez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Bilbao. It has a population about 349.356 inhabitants, the area is about 41,50 km², it belongs to Provincia de Bizkaia, its autonomous community is Basque Country, its density is 8.418,22 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 162.561, 10.524 buildings are registered in this place, it has 163.377 counted men, it has 183.197 counted women, the average altitude is 17,89 m, there are 0,90 males for each female. Bilbao was the first city to receive the Lee Kuan Yew World City Prize

Position in the ranking: 10

Bilbao by Esti Alvarez, en Flickr

ES_BIL_17_G_026 by Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr

Bilbao by Jose Manuel Bonet, en Flickr

Un puente hacia el cielo by David de la Iglesia, en Flickr

BILBAO by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Tranvia de Euskotren by Javi Villanueva, en Flickr

Bilbao - Gran Vía by mario salinas, en Flickr

Metro Moyua. Bilbao by ines, en Flickr

estación metro san nicolas by jose ramon albizua, en Flickr

Estación de Abando, Bilbao by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr

Bilbao by Ivan Arribas, en Flickr

nervion - arriaga ( Bilbao ) by haymartxo, en Flickr

Guggenheim Bilbao by David Crespo Nieto, en Flickr

Mercado la Ribera y Puente La Merced (VilbaO) by Txema TrinKKado, en Flickr

ES_BIL_17_G_027 by Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr

Teatro Arriaga, Bilbao by lh_ny2nj2ny2, en Flickr

San Mamés by Txulalai, en Flickr

Bilbao by Roberto Graña, en Flickr

Bilbao by Kepa, en Flickr

Bilbao by Martin P. Szymczak, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Orihuela. It has a population about 91.260 inhabitants, the area is about 365,80 km², it belongs to Provincia de Alicante, its autonomous community is Comunitat Valenciana, its density is 249,48 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 69.486, 21.728 buildings are registered in this place, it has 41.747 counted men, it has 41.670 counted women, the average altitude is 36,18 m, there are 1,01 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 82

Palmeral de Orihuela by Javier, en Flickr

Vistas de Orihuela desde el Seminario by marisa roa, en Flickr

Orihuela by Luis A. López, en Flickr

Orihuela by Gladys Martínez López, en Flickr

Orihuela by This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr

orihuela by edu2, en Flickr

Puerta principal Catedral de Orihuela/Alicante by marisa roa, en Flickr

Catedral de Orihuela by Victor Sarabia Grau, en Flickr

Catedral de Orihuela detalle by Jose Mª Perez Basanta, en Flickr

Santa Iglesia Catedral del Salvador y Santa María.Claustrrihuela Alicante. by Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr

Convento de la Merced, Orihuela by Dan, en Flickr

Convento de la Merced, Orihuela by Dan, en Flickr

Claustro Catedral (Orihuela) by Jose Mª Perez Basanta, en Flickr

Orihuela - Fountain / fuente by This Is Torrevieja, en Flickr

Iglesias de Orihuela:Santiago by Jose Mª Perez Basanta, en Flickr

Convento de Santo Domingo - Vista general 2 by Alberto, en Flickr

Colegio Diocesano Santo Domingrihuela.Alicante. by Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr

fuente (1 de 1) by Victor Sarabia Grau, en Flickr

la fuente by Werner Wilmes, en Flickr

Orihuela noche by Jose Mª Perez Basanta, en Flickr

*​


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

Bilbao looks very beautiful, awesome city
Good pics


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Bilbao is an impressive city, without doubt

Thanks, PeruGian12 


*Arganda del Rey. It has a population about 55.981 inhabitants, the area is about 79,30 km², it belongs to Provincia de Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid, its density is 705,94 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 20.458, 6.561 buildings are registered in this place, it has 28.593 counted men, it has 27.388 counted women, the average altitude is 626,92 m, there are 1,07 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 134

Tren de la Línea 9 de Metro de Madrid, CIFVM, La Poveda - Arganda del Rey by Associació Ferroviària de Godella, en Flickr

Metro de Madrid / TFM - 6017 en La Poveda by Carlos, en Flickr

El reloj de la estación by Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr

Estacion de La Poveda (Arganda) by Daniel Perez, en Flickr

El tren de Arganda by Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr

La Poveda 04.05.2008 by The STB, en Flickr

Sin título by Scooter Jec, en Flickr

Sin título by Scooter Jec, en Flickr

EOS 1000D_0901_0509 by erpayo, en Flickr

Madrugadas 1- entre las 6.00 y las 6.30 - In the dawns 1-between the 6.00 and the 6.30 by luis-, en Flickr

Gran Nevada Madrid, dia después by Txus, en Flickr

Arganda by David Gonzalez, en Flickr

Sin título by Scooter Jec, en Flickr

Arte urbano * Progreso by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

Sin título by Scooter Jec, en Flickr

Ayuntamiento de Arganda by antonio_rodriguez1968, en Flickr

Calle de Arganda by M a n u e l, en Flickr

Hospital del Sureste by David Gonzalez, en Flickr

EOS 1000D_0901_0489 by erpayo, en Flickr

EOS 1000D_0901_0668 by erpayo, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Torrent. It has a population about 80.759 inhabitants, the area is about 7,60 km², it belongs to Provincia de Valencia, its autonomous community is Comunitat Valenciana, its density is 10.626,18 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 40.276, 13.751 buildings are registered in this place, it has 40.197 counted men, it has 40.562 counted women, the average altitude is 39,58 m, there are 1,00 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 89

IMG_0910_3089x2059 by Premsa Ajuntament de Torrent, en Flickr

Torre del Castillo by josehico, en Flickr

Se vende atico... by Alberto Flores Alguacil, en Flickr

Reflejos by josehico, en Flickr

Auditori Torrent by Cristina Jareño, en Flickr

EL GRANERER - 1999 by josehico, en Flickr

Metro por Torrente by Carlos Olmos, en Flickr

Tren de Metrovalencia (UT 4311) a su paso por TORRENT (Valencia) by fernanchel, en Flickr

Acceso a la Estación de Metrovalencia TORRENT AVINGUDA. TORRENT (Valencia) by fernanchel, en Flickr

Torrent Av. 21 de Septiembre de 2014 by Guillermo B.W, en Flickr

Urban sunset by Javi Pardo, en Flickr

El nou Torrent by Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr

Naturaleza y progreso by josehico, en Flickr

MetroBus/Fernanbus 162 by Jose Fabra, en Flickr

Antiguo Cine Montecarlo de TORRENT (Valencia) by fernanchel, en Flickr

Falla Ramón y Cajal en TORRENT (Valencia) by fernanchel, en Flickr

Falla Ramón y Cajal en TORRENT (Valencia) by fernanchel, en Flickr

_MG_8860 by Premsa Ajuntament de Torrent, en Flickr

¨Abismo¨ de Rogério Timóteo by Alberto Flores Alguacil, en Flickr

La Torre de TORRENT (Valencia) by fernanchel, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Leganés. It has a population about 186.995 inhabitants, the area is about 42,40 km², it belongs to Provincia de Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid, its density is 4.410,26 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 75.514, 7.655 buildings are registered in this place, it has 91.606 counted men, it has 95.389 counted women, the average altitude is 658,15 m, there are 0,98 males for each female. Leganés is the fifth city of the Metropolitan Area of Madrid by the number of its inhabitants.

Position in the ranking: 33



Universidad de Leganés por Sergio, en Flickr



IMAG0010 por avenavarro, en Flickr



Casa del reloj por Juan M. Casillas, en Flickr



Leganés - Plaza Mayor por David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr



Vista Aérea del Campus de Leganés - Aerial Views of Leganes Campus por Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, en Flickr



Edificio Sabatini - Sabatini Building por Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, en Flickr



Edificio Sabatini y Biblioteca Rey Pastor - Sabatini Building and Rey Pastor Library por Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, en Flickr



Edificio Juan Benet - Juan Benet Building por Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, en Flickr



Plaza Central - Central Square por Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, en Flickr



Crossing Stages (62) por Crossing Stages, en Flickr

Centro cívico cultural José Saramago de Leganés by PortaldelSur ES, en Flickr



Museo de escultura al aire libre de Leganés - Arco 2004 por David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr



MetroSur L12, Hospital Severo Ochoa por mistrenets, en Flickr

Leganés: tren, ciudad y tráfico by McClane_E30, en Flickr

Estación de Zarzaquemada by mistrenets, en Flickr

20160113_191058 by mistrenets, en Flickr



Polideportivo Alfredo Di Stéfano - Sports Center Alfredo Di Stéfano por Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, en Flickr

Leganés - Los Cabezones by David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr

Leganes 1 nocturna by vic alvarez, en Flickr

Rotonda de Leganés by Óscar López Rogado, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mijas. It has a population about 79.483 inhabitants, the area is about 148,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de Málaga, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 574,88 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 50.806, 17.465 buildings are registered in this place, it has 42.917 counted men, it has 42.683 counted women, the average altitude is 421,16 m, there are 1,01 males for each female. Mijas has two population centers, the original village on the mountain and the new tourist town by the sea.

Position in the ranking: 95

VISTA DE MIJAS by Daniel _mza, en Flickr

Mijas by Alex Zuychenko, en Flickr

Mijas by Alex Zuychenko, en Flickr

Mijas 2017 by FLOBXL, en Flickr

Mijas Pueblo (Malaga), Costa del Sol, Spain by Neville., en Flickr

Málaga - Mijas - Murallas 36 35' 42 -4 38' 28 by ElGiPieSe Andalucía por GPS, en Flickr

Mijas by Cristian Ruz, en Flickr

Mijas by Christopher Shaw, en Flickr

Mijas burros by lia's_photos, en Flickr

MIJAS by Antonio Martín, en Flickr

Luna Llena en Mijas.... by Antonio Ruiz-Molero Pérez, en Flickr

Vista frontal Bloques by altavistagolfresort, en Flickr

Vista desde Bajo Bloque 4 by altavistagolfresort, en Flickr

PLAYA EN RIVIERA- MIJAS COSTA-MALAGA by Victoria Sebastian, en Flickr

Mijas Costa, Spain by Peep Squeak, en Flickr

Mijas Costa by Salvador Cabello, en Flickr

Mijas Costa_ by Martin Leaver, en Flickr

Mijas Costa_4173 by Martin Leaver, en Flickr

Some place to go by Leo Hidalgo, en Flickr

Mijas tonight by José María Ruiz Aguilar, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mollet del Vallès. It has a population about 51.954 inhabitants, the area is about 10,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 4.855,51 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 22.442, 3.649 buildings are registered in this place, it has 25.698 counted men, it has 26.021 counted women, the average altitude is 74,09 m, there are 0,98 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 142

Mollet del Vallés by JTRK, en Flickr

Mollet del Vallés by JTRK, en Flickr

Mollet del Valles_39_30-10-2008 by JTRK, en Flickr

Mollet del Valles_06_13-08-2008 by JTRK, en Flickr

Mercat Municipal by La cuina vermella, en Flickr

casa turquesa by La cuina vermella, en Flickr

P1010239(2) by José García Blanquer, en Flickr

ayuntamiento mollet del valles by jota33jota, en Flickr

La Tardor a Mollet by JTRK, en Flickr

Mollet del Vallés by JTRK, en Flickr

mrm - MENHIR (MOLLET DEL VALLES) by Manu mrm, en Flickr

CAN MUL+ü-MENHIR DE MOLLET by Manu mrm, en Flickr

Mollet del Valles_208_2010-05-16 by JTRK_II, en Flickr

Casa del pintor J. Abelló by Miquel López Garcia, en Flickr

Cavall Vermell by Luis Garcia, en Flickr

RENFE 451-010 - Mollet del Vallès 30/11/2011 by MarcS9, en Flickr

Mollet-StaRosa_091_2010-07-22 by JT Curses, en Flickr

Ermita de Santa Maria de Gallecs, Mollet del Vallès by Bamboo Cocoa, en Flickr

Església de Santa Maria de Gallecs / Iglesia de Santa María de Gallecs / St. Mary of Gallecs church by Jordi Brió, en Flickr

120821Fiesta Mayor-21-Editar-3 by jardonley, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Fuenlabrada. It has a population about 197.520 inhabitants, the area is about 38,30 km², it belongs to Provincia de Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid, its density is 5.157,18 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 70.835, 5.849 buildings are registered in this place, it has 98.627 counted men, it has 98.893 counted women, the average altitude is 679,01 m, there are 1,00 males for each female. Fuenlabrada is the fourth municipality in population of the Madrid Metropolitan Area, after Madrid, Mostoles and Alcalá de Henares. Is an city in which prevail it industry and the sector services. Is one of the municipalities with a population over young in all the Spanish territory.

Position in the ranking: 31

Fuenlabrada by Raquel Alonso, en Flickr

Ayuntamiento de Fuenlabrada by David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr



Ayuntamiento de Fuenlabrada por David Vicente Ranz, en Flickr



fuente de las escaleras por jj0810, en Flickr



Vista de los edificios de la plaza de la estación por Sergio, en Flickr



Edificio del Hotel NH por Sergio, en Flickr

Fuenlabrada - Hotel LCB by David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr



Centro comercial Plaza de la Estación por Sergio, en Flickr



Metro Parque de Europa por Sergio, en Flickr



Interior Estación Metro Sur por carlos, en Flickr

Magenta lightning by Duarte Santos, en Flickr



Loranca - Lago por David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr



Parque de Loranca por Alex Montero Esperón, en Flickr



Loranca. por Rocío Hinojosa, en Flickr

Nexios a Talavera by Alex Montero Esperón, en Flickr

Fuenlabrada - Hilera by David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr

Parque lineal de Las Eras by Sergio, en Flickr

Parque Solidaridad. Fuenlabrada. by Jose M. Cano, en Flickr



Centro de congresos Fuenlabrada por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr



Avión por Raul Pecharroman, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Manresa. It has a population about 76.170 inhabitants, the area is about 41,40 km², it belongs to Provincia de Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 1.839,85 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 39.605, 7.925 buildings are registered in this place, it has 36.809 counted men, it has 38.488 counted women, the average altitude is 236,03 m, there are 0,97 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 98

Manresa. by Francisco Marin, en Flickr

Manresa by Jorge Franganillo, en Flickr

Pont Vell by Mariluz Rodriguez, en Flickr

Seu de Manresa by Fernando Two Two, en Flickr

- LA SEU DE MANRESA - by Tomas Mauri, en Flickr

Manresa - Les Escodines by Manuel Punsola, en Flickr

La Cova de Sant Ignasi 2 by Xevi V, en Flickr

La Cova by Isaac Bordas, en Flickr

Panoramica la Seu y la Cova by Antonio RVR, en Flickr

Renfe Manresa by Ferran Arjona, en Flickr

R50 amb la 213.38 a Manresa-Viladordis by Bernat Borràs, en Flickr

... carrer ... by Joan Centellas Banqué, en Flickr

Casa Torrens (Ca la Buresa) - Plaça de Sant Domènec, Manresa by Dan, en Flickr

Quiosco del Arpa by Antonio RVR, en Flickr

Manresa - Ca la Buresa by anna7_, en Flickr

- MANRESA DE FIESTA - by Tomas Mauri, en Flickr

Colegiata Basílica de Santa María de Manresa Collegiate church Basilica Santa María de Manresa by Miquel Fabre, en Flickr

La Cova de Sant Ignasi il.luminada by [email protected], en Flickr

- PONT VELL DE MANRESA - by Tomas Mauri, en Flickr

Manresa by Mónica Ordóñez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Barcelona. It has a population about 1.611.822 inhabitants, the area is about 97,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 16.582,53 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 811.106, 70.676 buildings are registered in this place, it has 758.316 counted men, it has 844.070 counted women, the average altitude is 19,99 m, there are 0,91 males for each female. Trying to show Barcelona, one of the most charismatic cities in the world, with 20 photographs is a very difficult task, but it is what is established ... The most famous city on the shores of the Mediterranean is the capital city of the province of Barcelona and the Autonomous Community of Catalonia

Position in the ranking: 2

VISTA DE BARCELONA by MIQUEL / POCO A POCO, en Flickr

Barcelona. Ramblas by Jose Mesa, en Flickr

rambla, barcelona by ati skinner, en Flickr

MUSEO MARÉS by Eulalia Coll, en Flickr

gótico by lipecillo, en Flickr

catedral Barcelona by Jordi Riera, en Flickr

Casa Mila by Peter Lee, en Flickr

Francesc Memorial by Ravi Raj, en Flickr

Passeig de Gràcia by Luis Ferrarino, en Flickr

Casa Batlló by Soraia Novaes, en Flickr

PLAZA CATALUÑA by MIQUEL / POCO A POCO, en Flickr

BARCELONA by MIQUEL / POCO A POCO, en Flickr

Sagrada Familia by adriana serra, en Flickr


Sagrada Familia - Barcelona (SP) by Cédric Mayence, en Flickr

Plaza España by María Paula Montoya, en Flickr

DSC02181 by Shaka69, en Flickr

castillo montjuic by sergio, en Flickr

Barcelona Barceloneta by piergiorgio2012, en Flickr

Barceloneta by Reloopstudio, en Flickr

Barceloneta by davidcl0nel, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Utrera. It has a population about 52.013 inhabitants, the area is about 683,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de Sevilla, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 76,08 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 22.604, 14.535 buildings are registered in this place, it has 25.980 counted men, it has 26.033 counted women, the average altitude is 49,07 m, there are 1,00 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 140

Una vista de Utrera by Camacho Joaquín, en Flickr

Torre del Homenaje y mirador de El Castillo by Francisco Bernal Galan, en Flickr

Castillo Árabe de Utrera by Camacho Joaquín, en Flickr

Centro histórico by Francisco Bernal Galan, en Flickr

Fachada del Ayuntamiento by Francisco Bernal Galan, en Flickr

Plaza del Altozano. Utrera by Juan Reguera, en Flickr

Utrera by Antonio Garcia, en Flickr

Utrera by Antonio Garcia, en Flickr

Callejón del Niño Perdido. Utrera (Sevilla) by Jorge Guitián Castromil, en Flickr

Niño Perdido by Alfonso Barrera, en Flickr

Utrera, Spain by campese, en Flickr

Plaza del Altozano.Utrera.Sevilla by José Manuel Curado, en Flickr

Santa María de la Mesa, Utrera by Stephen Walter, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa Maria. Utrera by abeliyo, en Flickr

Main facade at sunset, Santa María de la Asunción, Utrera by Stephen Walter, en Flickr

Utrera, Spain by campese, en Flickr

DSC_1805_2_1_3HDR by Manuel Cepero Mesa, en Flickr

Torre de Santiago. Utrera by Cartujo Sereno, en Flickr

Parroquia de Santiago by Manuel Rodríguez Arenas, en Flickr

Utrera by Antonio Garcia, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sant Boi de Llobregat. It has a population about 82.860 inhabitants, the area is about 22,80 km², it belongs to Provincia de Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 3.568,77 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 31.548, 6.460 buildings are registered in this place, it has 41.491 counted men, it has 44.760 counted women, the average altitude is 22,74 m, there are 0,95 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 85

sb / bcn by Joan Pau Inarejos, en Flickr

la cope by Joan Pau Inarejos, en Flickr

sant boi de llobregat by faustonadal, en Flickr

Iglesia de Sant Boi de Llobregat by Jordi Cano, en Flickr

Església de Sant Baldiri, Sant Boi de Llobregat (E) by Carlos Iborra, en Flickr

sant boi de llobregat by faustonadal, en Flickr

la vila by Joan Pau Inarejos, en Flickr

111126 Sant Boi VII by Xavi Sarabia, en Flickr

La biblioteca de la Cope by José Manuel Goig, en Flickr

esto es mío by Joan Pau Inarejos, en Flickr

Les rambles de Sant Boi by José Manuel Goig, en Flickr

26, 27 i 28-05-17 Festes de barri Centre i Vinyets - Molí Vell Capvuitada by Ajuntament Sant Boi, en Flickr

26, 27 i 28-05-17 Festes de barri Centre i Vinyets - Molí Vell Capvuitada by Ajuntament Sant Boi, en Flickr

Mercat municipal Torre de la Vila by Ajuntament Sant Boi, en Flickr

Áccura Sant Boi-22 by Guillermo Pérez, en Flickr

Sin título by Joan Pau Inarejos, en Flickr

sant boi de llobregat by faustonadal, en Flickr

213.05 by Victor Xipell, en Flickr

sant boi humeante by Joan Pau Inarejos, en Flickr

baldiri & hesperia by Joan Pau Inarejos, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Móstoles. It has a population about 206.451 inhabitants, the area is about 47,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid, its density is 4.373,96 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 79.592, 7.276 buildings are registered in this place, it has 101.585 counted men, it has 104.866 counted women, the average altitude is 665,21 m, there are 0,99 males for each female. Móstoles is by number of inhabitants the second population of the Autonomous Community of Madrid and therefore of Madrid Metropolitan Area. This city in the 60s of the last century did not have more than 3,000 inhabitants. It has bus, metro (line 12) and suburban train services. Is famous by having declared the war to France after the repression later to the rising of the people of Madrid the 2 of mayo of 1808.

Position in the ranking: 27



Móstoles por ramonfilia, en Flickr

El Pleno de Móstoles aprueba sus alegaciones al Proyecto de Ley de Urbanismo y Suelo de la Comunidad de... by Sur Madrid, en Flickr

Ermita Nuestra Señora de los Santos by Cofradeus, en Flickr

Homenaje del 2 de Mayo by Rafa Gallegos, en Flickr

Monumento del Bicentenario by WILLKAÑE, en Flickr



Móstoles por Daniel Lobo, en Flickr



Tormenta roja por Jesús Matesanz, en Flickr



Detalle por Eduardo Sanchez, en Flickr



desde mi terraza 2 por manu.ellar, en Flickr



Hoy de visita a la Universidad #campus #mostoles por David Pereira, en Flickr

URJC by Iván Ivelic, en Flickr



Hospital Rey Juan Carlos en Móstoles (Madrid) por Jacobo Gordon Levenfeld, en Flickr



Gatito_Teatro Bosque por Yoorch_LS, en Flickr



8-4-2014-Teatro-del-bosque-en-Móstoles-Web por Carmelo Peciña, en Flickr

Juzgados Móstoles by TuZonaEs Información local, en Flickr

DSCN2051 by Daniel Lobo, en Flickr



Cercanías Madrid, Móstoles el Soto por mistrenets, en Flickr



De Móstoles a Madrid por Caty, en Flickr



Parque El Soto, Móstoles por Alejandro Buldón Olalla, en Flickr



Móstoles por Caroline, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Adeje. It has a population about 49.387 inhabitants, the area is about 105,30 km², it belongs to Provincia de Santa Cruz de Tenerife (Tenerife Island), its autonomous community is Canary Islands, its density is 469,01 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 23.713, 4.607 buildings are registered in this place, it has 25.276 counted men, it has 24.111 counted women, the average altitude is 288,94 m, there are 1,06 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 151

COSTA ADEJE by Tenerife Senderos, en Flickr

Adeje by Maci (VP), en Flickr

Adeje by Maci (VP), en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa Úrsula by Zruda, en Flickr

Adeje by Maci (VP), en Flickr

IMG_2940 by Hans Leony Geijtenbeek, en Flickr

IMG_2950 by Hans Leony Geijtenbeek, en Flickr

Tenerife, February 2011 (6) - Costa Adeje by John6536, en Flickr

Adeje by Ganix Ereño Coello, en Flickr

IMG_2951 by Hans Leony Geijtenbeek, en Flickr

Costa Adeje by Steffen Welsch, en Flickr

Tenerife - La Caleta to Las Americas-12 by John6536, en Flickr

Seafront Hotels, Costa Adeje by Ian Simpson, en Flickr

Costa Adeje by Karen, en Flickr

Jardines de Nivaria Piscina Noche by Adrian Hoteles, en Flickr

Costa Adeje by Steffen Welsch, en Flickr

Costa Adeje by Steffen Welsch, en Flickr

Costa Adeje-5 by John6536, en Flickr

Sinfonía de luces para Beethoven by Ruth Rodríguez, en Flickr

La noche en Playa Fañabé by JuanjoSC, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Tudela. It has a population about 35.369 inhabitants, the area is about 215,50 km², it belongs to Provincia de Navarra/Nafarroa, its autonomous community is Navarre, its density is 164,13 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 16.144, 4.207 buildings are registered in this place, it has 17.511 counted men, it has 17.858 counted women, the average altitude is 268,96 m, there are 0,99 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 207

Navarra - Tudela by Eduardo Arostegui, en Flickr

Tudela by The Spanish Traveller, en Flickr

Tudela. Navarra. by Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr

Catedral de Santa María de Tudela by Rubén Ramos Blanco, en Flickr

Catedral Puerta del Juicio by Jose Maria Sanchez1, en Flickr

TUDELA - Navarra. by canduela, en Flickr

CATEDRAL SANTA MARIA de TUDELA. Dedicada a EDUARDO CASTILLO. by AMADO CALVO MARCOS, en Flickr

TUDELA - Navarra. by canduela, en Flickr

Claustro de la Catedral de Tudela by The Spanish Traveller, en Flickr

Tudela by Antonio Lorenzana. Photography., en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María Magdalena - Tudela by bernard 075, en Flickr

Santa María Magdalena, Tudela (Navarra, Spain). by Angel Armendariz, en Flickr

TUDELA - Navarra. by canduela, en Flickr

TUDELA - Navarra. by canduela, en Flickr

TUDELA - Navarra. by canduela, en Flickr

Torre de Monreal (Tudela) by Gus Pamplona, en Flickr

00023 076 by Juan Luis Perez, en Flickr

Plaza de los Fueros, Tudela by Daniel -100 D, en Flickr

Ayuntamiento (Tudela, Navarra, España, 28-12-2011) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr

Tudela Nocturna by Carlos Miranda, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sant Pere de Ribes. It has a population about 29.339 inhabitants, the area is about 41,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 685,68 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 13.700, 6.177 buildings are registered in this place, it has 14.704 counted men, it has 14.635 counted women, the average altitude is 45,07 m, there are 1,01 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 257

CALS VEÏNS by PESTAWINE L'alter ego d'en Miquel, en Flickr

Cercavila d'Hivern Sant Pere de Ribes 2009_030 by KARELL MARTINEZ, en Flickr

castell de sant pere by Joan Pau Inarejos, en Flickr

Església Vella, Sant Pere de Ribes by 11299883, en Flickr

Sant Pere de Ribes by 11299883, en Flickr

La Otra Mirada . Castillo de San Pere de Ribes Barcelona . by Cappetit60 Luque ., en Flickr

Castell de Ribes, Sant Pere de Ribes by 11299883, en Flickr

Sant Pere de Ribes by 11299883, en Flickr

The overgrown house behind the castle by Jonathan Palfrey, en Flickr

Sant Pere de Ribes by 11299883, en Flickr

Cercavila d'Hivern Sant Pere de Ribes 2009_003 by KARELL MARTINEZ, en Flickr

color orxata by Joan Pau Inarejos, en Flickr

Església parroquial de Sant Pau i Sant Pere, Sant Pere de Ribes by 11299883, en Flickr

Bus stop by Jonathan Palfrey, en Flickr

Ermita de Sant Pau des de l'església vella, Sant Pere de Ribes by 11299883, en Flickr

Ermita de Sant Pau a Sant Pere de Ribes by 11299883, en Flickr

FOOOOC A LA VINYA !!!! by PESTAWINE L'alter ego d'en Miquel, en Flickr

Cercavila d'Hivern Sant Pere de Ribes 2009_059 by KARELL MARTINEZ, en Flickr

Cercavila d'Hivern Sant Pere de Ribes 2009_009 by KARELL MARTINEZ, en Flickr

DRAC DE SANT PERE DE RIBES 02 by Dani Morell, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Almuñécar. It has a population about 27.195 inhabitants, the area is about 83,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de Granada, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 304,96 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 25.822, 5.585 buildings are registered in this place, it has 12.605 counted men, it has 12.98 counted women, the average altitude is 24,02 m, there are 0,98 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 281

Almuñecar by Alfredo R-M A, en Flickr

Almuñecar_DSC5751 by Julio Tomillo, en Flickr

Almuñecar by MagoMaikel, en Flickr

ALMUÑECAR by cle68, en Flickr

Almuñecar_DSC5804 by Julio Tomillo, en Flickr

_DSC5939 by Julio Tomillo, en Flickr

Almuñécar by urloplany.pl, en Flickr

Almuñecar_DSC5823 by Julio Tomillo, en Flickr

Almuñecar_DSC5810 by Julio Tomillo, en Flickr

Almuñecar_DSC5815 by Julio Tomillo, en Flickr

Almuñecar_DSC5811 by Julio Tomillo, en Flickr

124 Acueducto Romano. Almuñecar. Granada by Pau Gala, en Flickr

Castillo de San Miguel desde el parque de El Majuelo by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr

Museo Arqueológico de Almuñecar 3 by Marymalaga, en Flickr

Cultura fenicio púnica P7262289 by Rafael Jiménez, en Flickr

ACUEDUCTO ROMANO DE TORRECUEVAS (Almuñécar) by E. López, en Flickr

La ciudad dormida. Iglesia de la Encarnación del siglo XVI. Almuñecar de noche. Granada. by MANUEL PÉREZ, en Flickr

La ciudad dormida. Plaza de Antonio Gala. Almuñecar. Granada. by MANUEL PÉREZ, en Flickr

Nocturna, Almuñécar, Agosto 2016 by Antonio Jesús Guerrero, en Flickr

Almuñecar de noche by Jorge Fuentes, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mieres. It has a population about 41.730 inhabitants, the area is about 26,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Asturias, its autonomous community is Asturias, its density is 1.592,75 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 23.650, 7.134 buildings are registered in this place, it has 19.457 counted men, it has 21.556 counted women, the average altitude is 210,18 m, there are 0,91 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 171

Vista de Mieres by pilarsan_martin, en Flickr

Vista general de Mieres by martadb2010, en Flickr

Vista Panorámica de Mieres by Montaña Central de Asturias, en Flickr

IGLESIA,MIERES by EFE PRIETO, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Juan by jlmaral, en Flickr

P1100478 by EMMA ZAFRA, en Flickr

Mieres del Camino by Nacho, en Flickr

Mieres del Camino by Nacho, en Flickr

Mieres by Jusotil_1943, en Flickr

restaurante-Hotel-Mieres del Camino by Nicolas Garcia, en Flickr

Estación FEVE by Nacho, en Flickr

Mieres del Camino by Nacho, en Flickr

Mieres del Camino by Nacho, en Flickr

Tren en Mieres by Mr Reivaj, en Flickr

Pozo Barredo I by Abel Suárez Martínez, en Flickr

Mina de El Tarronal - Mieres - Asturias by Revista Monsacro, en Flickr

Pozu Espinos - Turón (Mieres) by TERRITORIO_MUSEO, en Flickr

Poblado Minero de Bustiello completamente nevado by TERRITORIO_MUSEO, en Flickr

Autovia nevada by jlmaral, en Flickr

DSC01534 by pedrobas, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Los Realejos. It has a population about 36.860 inhabitants, the area is about 57,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de Santa Cruz de Tenerife (Tenerife Island), its autonomous community is Canary Islands, its density is 655,79 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 16.735, 8.023 buildings are registered in this place, it has 18.724 counted men, it has 19.246 counted women, the average altitude is 596,43 m, there are 0,98 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 194

paisajes de tenerife a (200) by canariastfe, en Flickr

(2014) (025) by Carlos Miguel Solís Seco, en Flickr

Los Realejos - Tenerife by jose luis rodriguez fonteriz, en Flickr

Los Realejos by be there..., en Flickr

Los Realejos - Tenerife - HDR by Diego Cruz, en Flickr

Iglesia Santiago Apostol by Oficina Municipal de Turismo de Los Realejos, en Flickr

(2014) (024) by Carlos Miguel Solís Seco, en Flickr

Santuario del Carmen by Oficina Municipal de Turismo de Los Realejos, en Flickr

Coastline, Los Realejos, Tenerife by tenerife holidays, en Flickr

Rambla de Castro (Los Realejos) by Carlos SM, en Flickr

Finca Saroga - Los Realejos - Tenerife by Finca Saroga, en Flickr

Tenerife by Lothar, en Flickr

Mirador El Lance y Guanche Mencey Bentor by Gabriel Martin Alonso, en Flickr

Bentor, el Guanche by Alfonso Sanclaudio, en Flickr

Playa de los Roques by Carlos SM, en Flickr

Los Roques by Juan José Pérez Díaz, en Flickr

Los Realejos by naugonzalez, en Flickr

Fuegos de la Cruz 2010 - Los Realejos - 3 by Alejandro Amador, en Flickr

Noche de calima by freakyman, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Yecla. It has a population about 34.393 inhabitants, the area is about 602,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Murcia, its autonomous community is Región de Murcia, its density is 57,11 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 15.516, 5.664 buildings are registered in this place, it has 17.232 counted men, it has 17.161 counted women, the average altitude is 604,77 m, there are 1,00 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 217








[/url]Bajada de la Patrona en Yecla 2012 by Angeles Bañon, en Flickr

Teñido de blanco by Jose Palao Chinchilla, en Flickr

(996) Entre columnes by Joanot, en Flickr

Bajada de la patrona en Yecla by Angeles Bañon, en Flickr

Basílica de la Purísima Concepción de Yecla by Chico Saiz, en Flickr

Rincones de Yecla by Luis A. López, en Flickr

Rincones de Yecla by Luis A. López, en Flickr

Rincones de Yecla by Luis A. López, en Flickr

Rincones de Yecla by Luis A. López, en Flickr

Rincones de Yecla by Luis A. López, en Flickr

Yecla by mariloli, en Flickr

Iglesia Vieja , Salida de esta mañana con Mª Angeles una mañana estupenda fotografiando la Iglesia Vieja by Tomas Diaz Rubio, en Flickr

Santuario Virgen del Castillo (Yecla) by Alfonso, en Flickr

Cueva Horadada by mariloli, en Flickr

HDR 2 Castillo by Amadeo Muñoz, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Jose Palao Chinchilla, en Flickr

La Lonja by Jose Palao Chinchilla, en Flickr

Iglesia vieja by Jose Palao Chinchilla, en Flickr

Yecla, noche cerrada. by Jose Palao Chinchilla, en Flickr

Juego de colores by Jose Palao Chinchilla, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castro-Urdiales. It has a population about 32.309 inhabitants, the area is about 97,30 km², it belongs to Provincia de Cantabria, its autonomous community is Cantabria, its density is 332,06 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 25.595, 5.445 buildings are registered in this place, it has 16.295 counted men, it has 16.014 counted women, the average altitude is 13,48 m, there are 1,01 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 227

Castro Urdiales by Danny ZELCK, en Flickr

Castro Urdiales by Danny ZELCK, en Flickr

Castro Urdiales by Danny ZELCK, en Flickr

Castro Urdiales by Plougmann, en Flickr

CAMINO DEL NORTE. CASTRO URDIALES (3) by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr

Puente Viejo. Castro Urdiales by Juanan San Jose, en Flickr

Una lengua de mar by Gustavo Alterio, en Flickr

Iglesia, Castro Urdiales by Igor B.E., en Flickr

Castro-Urdiales by Patrick Dobeson, en Flickr

Sin título by Luis A. López, en Flickr

Puerto, Castro Urdiales by Dan, en Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento by M a n u e l, en Flickr

AYUNTAMIENTO DE CASTRO URDIALES by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr

Calles de Castro Urdiales by Luis A. López, en Flickr

Castro Urdiales by cattleclasstraveler, en Flickr

Castro Urdiales by Davide C, en Flickr

MMM20101127_IMG_0916.jpg by Manuel María De Miguel Alonso de Medina, en Flickr

CASTILLO DE SANTA ANA by Jesus Bravo, en Flickr

Something different by Jesus Bravo, en Flickr

Castro Urdiales by Mikel DLM, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Eibar. It has a population about 27.439 inhabitants, the area is about 24,50 km², it belongs to Provincia de Gipuzkoa, its autonomous community is Basque Country, its density is 1.119,96 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 13.108, 1.178 buildings are registered in this place, it has 13.321 counted men, it has 14.118 counted women, the average altitude is 130,96 m, there are 0,95 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 278

vista de eibar by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Eibar by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Eibar by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Eibar by mertxe iturrioz, en Flickr

Vista del Ayuntamiento, Eibar by Nacho Meneses, en Flickr

2007-11-30_Plazara-Dantzara_AU 2935 by Kezka Dantza Taldea Eibar, en Flickr

2007-11-30_Plazara-Dantzara_AU 2926 by Kezka Dantza Taldea Eibar, en Flickr

Eibar by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Eibar by Nicolas Garcia, en Flickr

Eibar by Nicolas Garcia, en Flickr

Eibar (Guipúzcoa)-Calle Bidebarrieta-Ignacio Zuloaga by Francisco Javier Guerra Hernando, en Flickr

Plaza de Unzaga en Éibar by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr

ALFA EIBAR by MANCEBO1, en Flickr

Museo de la Industria Armera (Eibar) by Nacho Meneses, en Flickr

eibar by Rodrigo Pena, en Flickr

Eibar - Barcelona by david herranz, en Flickr

Eibar 2013 by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Fotos del día Eguraldia by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Eibar by Fermin ahechu albeniz, en Flickr

Sleepy streets by Nestor Arrizabalaga, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Santa Uxía de Ribeira. It has a population about 27.568 inhabitants, the area is about 65,00 km², it belongs to Provincia de A Coruña, its autonomous community is Galicia, its density is 427,86 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 16.249, 8.092 buildings are registered in this place, it has 13.639 counted men, it has 13.926 counted women, the average altitude is 9,57 m, there are 0,98 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 276

Vista de Aguiño by A.Barbeito, en Flickr

Lagoa de Carreira by A.Barbeito, en Flickr

Santa Uxía de Ribeira-Desde Coroso by juantiagues, en Flickr

Mirador de San Roque by Miguel Ángel Vilela, en Flickr

Porto de Ribeira by Pilar Ponte, en Flickr

puerto naútico de ribeira by Mimi Sampedro, en Flickr

Santa Eugenia de Ribeira by Juan Carlos, en Flickr

Riveira harbour by Miguel Ángel Vilela, en Flickr

Puerto de Ribeira by Ramon Perez, en Flickr

SAMPAIO by Horreosdegalicia, en Flickr

Dolmen de Axeitos (Riveira) by Rubén DS, en Flickr

Dolmen de Axeitos by Miguel Ángel Vilela, en Flickr

Corrubedo by Virginia N.R, en Flickr

Desembocadura de las Lagunas de Carregal y Vixán d(1) by angel l. filgueiras, en Flickr

Primeira Regata de Inverno 2012 by Nacho Jorganes, en Flickr

Primeira Regata de Inverno 2012 by Nacho Jorganes, en Flickr

Primeira Regata de Inverno 2012 by Nacho Jorganes, en Flickr

Playa del Coroso (Riveira) by A.Barbeito, en Flickr

Aguiño by El Rey Buenvino, en Flickr

Aguiño by David Garcia, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Soria. It has a population about 39.753 inhabitants, the area is about 271,80 km², it belongs to Provincia de Soria, its autonomous community is Castile and Leon, its density is 146,26 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 23.587, 3.616 buildings are registered in this place, it has 18.869 counted men, it has 20.884 counted women, the average altitude is 1.064,82 m, there are 0,92 males for each female. Soria is the capital city of the province of Soria.

Position in the ranking: 178

La ciudad de Soria vista desde el Parador Antonio Machado by contafisca, en Flickr

Soria Plaza Mayor Ayuntamiento o Palacio de los Doce Linajes 07 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor, Soria by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr

San Juan de Rabanera.Soria by jose maria Hita, en Flickr

Santo Domingo , Soria by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

Santo Domingo.Soria by jose maria Hita, en Flickr

Santo Domingo (Soria) by Valentín, en Flickr

Palacio de los Condes de Gómara, Soria by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr

Palacio de los Condes de Gómara, Soria, Spain by Paul McClure, en Flickr

Carved details, Palacio de los Condes de Gómara, Soria, Spain by Paul McClure, en Flickr

Cloister arches, San Juan de Duero, Soria, Spain by Paul McClure, en Flickr

Arcos de San Juan de Duero. by gloria castro, en Flickr

2 - Arcos del Claustro del Monasterio de San Juan de Duero - Soria - Spain by ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr

San Juan de Duero, Soria by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr

Pradera by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr

san saturio by carlos soldevilla morón, en Flickr

Espagne - Soria by Alain Muller, en Flickr

San Saturio by ideas__, en Flickr

Soria - Los doce linajes by Alejandro, en Flickr

Not a Xmas tree by Pacho MJN, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Santa Eulària des Riu. It has a population about 36.464 inhabitants, the area is about 153,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de Illes Balears (Eivissa/Ibiza Island), its autonomous community is Balearic Islands, its density is 237,24 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 20.225, 8.271 buildings are registered in this place, it has 18.452 counted men, it has 17.737 counted women, the average altitude is 13,57 m, there are 1,06 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 199

Ibiza - Santa Eularia des Rius by Carlink, en Flickr

Santa Eulària des Riu by Joel, en Flickr

Santa Eularia des Riu, Ibiza by Graham Milligan, en Flickr

Santa Eularia des Riu, Ibiza by Graham Milligan, en Flickr

Santa Eularia des Riu, Ibiza by Graham Milligan, en Flickr

Paseo Maritimo, Santa Eulària des Riu by Dan Brown, en Flickr

Santa Eulària des Riu, Eivissa, Balears. by Albert de la Hoz, en Flickr

Santa Eulària - Plaça d'Espanya by Ralf, en Flickr

Puig de Missa by Diego de Crespos, en Flickr

Ibiza - Santa Eularia des Riu by Colin Hepburn, en Flickr

Blanc eivissa by Enric Llaó Sánchez, en Flickr

20110816 SANTA EULÀRIA DES RIU by Jordi Gavaldà Monedero, en Flickr

2011 Santa Eulària del Riu by Jose Gonzalvo Vivas, en Flickr

Es-Riu-de-Santa-Eularia-2 by virgil brewster, en Flickr

Pont Vell de Santa Eulària des Riu, Eivissa, Balears. by Albert de la Hoz, en Flickr

CALAS IBICENCAS by Sifro González, en Flickr

CALAS IBICENCAS by Sifro González, en Flickr

Cala Pada-Santa Eulària des Riu (Eivissa) by Jordi Capdevila, en Flickr

COVERED WITH CLOUDS by Pepe Roselló, en Flickr

Ibiza. Santa Eulalia del Río. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Olot. It has a population about 33.981 inhabitants, the area is about 29,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de Girona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 1.144,14 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 16.757, 7.543 buildings are registered in this place, it has 16.932 counted men, it has 17.049 counted women, the average altitude is 445,04 m, there are 0,99 males for each female. Olot is surrounded by ancient extinct volcanoes.

Position in the ranking: 220

Olot - 10GEN10 by Josep Maria Anglada, en Flickr

Olot by [email protected], en Flickr

sant esteve by Joan Pau Inarejos, en Flickr

Olot (Església) (16) by Pere Gassó, en Flickr

Eglésia de Sant Esteve (OLot) by José Luis Luque, en Flickr

Modernismo and ancient, Olot, Catalunya by Michael Foley, en Flickr

Olot - Carrer Major by levilo - Leandre, en Flickr

Casa Solà-Morales, Olot, Catalunya. 1 by Michael Foley, en Flickr

Arquitectura modernista en Olot: casa Solà i Morales (Modernisme in olot: Solà i Morales House) by Mario Martí, en Flickr

Modernismo en Olot: cariátides, obra de Arnau i Mascot ("Modernisme in Olot: caryatids by Arnau i Mascot") by Mario Martí, en Flickr

Les Cols Pavellons. Vista del jardín y pabellón. Olot. RCR Arquitectes. Foto: Pablo Echávarri by Pablo Echávarri, en Flickr

Noon by Àngels, en Flickr

Olot by Pilar Fernández, en Flickr

Església de Sant Francesc - Olot by Bart, en Flickr

Montsacopa by CarlosGirona1, en Flickr

Camí Montsacopa by CarlosGirona1, en Flickr

Modernisme olotí by Bernat Gascón Cabestany, en Flickr

El Castell by Jotomo62, en Flickr

Olot's Dragon, El drac d'Olot by irispuag, en Flickr

Olot dorm by CarlosGirona1, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Puerto de la Cruz. It has a population about 29.497 inhabitants, the area is about 9,30 km², it belongs to Provincia de Santa Cruz de Tenerife (Tenerife Island), its autonomous community is Canary Islands, its density is 3.110,65 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 22.337, 4.633 buildings are registered in this place, it has 14.128 counted men, it has 14.801 counted women, the average altitude is 53,82 m, there are 0,96 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 253

Puerto de la Cruz, Tenerife. by Michael Wåhlin, en Flickr

Puerto de la Cruz (2) by palestrina55, en Flickr

Puerto de la Cruz, Tenerife by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr

Fontene i Puerto de la Cruz by Tor Einar Andersen, en Flickr

Puerto de la Cruz, Tenerife, Islas Canarias. España by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

Calle de la verdad. Puerto de la Cruz. by carmen, en Flickr

Calle Quintana, Puerto de la Cruz by Martin Addison, en Flickr

Calle Las lonjas (Puerto de la Cruz) by Mari Lecertua, en Flickr

Puerto de la Cruz, Tenerife by efe Marimon, en Flickr

Puerto de la Cruz, Tenerife by efe Marimon, en Flickr

Lago Martiánez by Antón Osolev, en Flickr

Restaurant & Lago Fountain at Dusk, Puerto de la Cruz, Tenerife by Jack Montgomery, en Flickr

_DSC0406.jpg by Astrid Evermann, en Flickr

Double Rainbow by Rollingstone1, en Flickr

Puerto de la Cruz, Tenerife by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr

Loro Parque by Iraida Corral Bueno, en Flickr

Flora at Loro Parque by Nicola, en Flickr

luna llena by f. monteverde, en Flickr

Puerto de la Cruz by Frank, en Flickr

Tenerife - Puerto de la Cruz by Michael Kafka, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cangas. It has a population about 26.567 inhabitants, the area is about 39,20 km², it belongs to Provincia de Pontevedra, its autonomous community is Galicia, its density is 667,68 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 14.445, 7.636 buildings are registered in this place, it has 13.099 counted men, it has 13.468 counted women, the average altitude is 10,73 m, there are 0,98 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 287

Puerto de Cangas by Septem Trionis, en Flickr

CANGAS DE MORRAZO (GALICIA) by Inmobiliaria Lares, en Flickr

Sirena. Cangas de Morrazo by Rodeiramar2A, en Flickr

CANGAS DE MORRAZO (GALICIA) by Inmobiliaria Lares, en Flickr

Excolegiata de Santiago de Cangas by Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr

Excolegiata de Santiago de Cangas by Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr

Ex-colegiata de Santiago (CANGAS, GALICIA) by Inmobiliaria Lares, en Flickr

FUENTE by Miguel Freitas, en Flickr

MERCADO EN CANGAS DE MORRAZO (PONTEVEDRA) by Inmobiliaria Lares, en Flickr

Mercadillo. Cangas de Morrazo by Rodeiramar2A, en Flickr

Aldán, puerto y playa. (Cangas de Morrazo) by Inmobiliaria Lares, en Flickr

Aldán, puerto y playa. (Cangas de Morrazo) by Inmobiliaria Lares, en Flickr

Igrexa de San Cibrán (Aldán, Cangas de Morrazo) by Inmobiliaria Lares, en Flickr

Paseo Marítimo de Rodeira. Cangas by Rodeiramar2A, en Flickr

praia de Viñó by - - - -, en Flickr

Igreja de Darbo - Cangas - Pontevedra by Studart1, en Flickr

Le Calvaire et l'église San Andrés, O Hío, commune de Cangas de Morrazo, by Bernard Blanc, en Flickr

Cruceiro de Hío e Iglesia de San Andrés by Contando Estrelas, en Flickr

Nocturna by Fran González, en Flickr

Ría de Aldán by Contando Estrelas, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Basauri. It has a population about 41.799 inhabitants, the area is about 6,60 km², it belongs to Provincia de Bizkaia, its autonomous community is Basque Country, its density is 6.333,18 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 19.035, 1.492 buildings are registered in this place, it has 20.275 counted men, it has 21.349 counted women, the average altitude is 46,03 m, there are 0,96 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 167

amanecer en basauri by Alex Cerdeño, en Flickr

Basauriko hotela by Txadonak2, en Flickr

My hometown by Txadonak2, en Flickr

IMG_6261 by Joan Fusté, en Flickr

Arizko Dorretxea by koldotxu2, en Flickr

Basauri by haymartxo, en Flickr

Basauri 46 by Juan Carlos Solla Diaz, en Flickr

Basauri 175 by Juan Carlos Solla Diaz, en Flickr

Bizkaia - Basauri by Eduardo Arostegui, en Flickr

21 x 54 - Mirada by Eduardo Arostegui, en Flickr

BASAURI by cle68, en Flickr

Herria kantalazaharra parketik by Lë¡Rê !, en Flickr

Soloarteko futbol zelaia by Lë¡Rê !, en Flickr

metro by haymartxo, en Flickr

Feliz Navidad Aficionados... by Jesus Mediavilla, en Flickr

Entre obras... by Jesus Mediavilla, en Flickr

Bizkotxalde by Lë¡Rê !, en Flickr

Bizkotzalde1 by Alex Cerdeño, en Flickr

Social Antzokia by Lë¡Rê !, en Flickr

Ayto Basauri 17 by Juan Carlos Solla Diaz, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*San Fernando de Henares. It has a population about 40.781 inhabitants, the area is about 39,30 km², it belongs to Provincia de Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid, its density is 1.049,01 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 15.304, 2.735 buildings are registered in this place, it has 20.418 counted men, it has 20.808 counted women, the average altitude is 591,39 m, there are 0,99 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 174

San Fernando de Henares by Charles, en Flickr

PALACIO DE ALDOVEA by Mayte Vidal, en Flickr

Sin título by Adrian, en Flickr

Ayuntamiento de San Fernando de Henares by Jose Antonio Gonzalez, en Flickr

Sin título by Adrian, en Flickr

Fernando VI nevado en San Fernando de Henares by Jose Antonio Gonzalez, en Flickr

Parque Empresarial de San Fernando de Henares by Eduardo Pérez, en Flickr

Parque Empresarial de San Fernando de Henares by Eduardo Pérez, en Flickr

Plaza de la Real Fábrica de Paños de San Fernando de Henares P1050438 by cmramirezl, en Flickr

Estación San Fernando by ulpito, en Flickr

decoración boca de metro by Olga Berrios, en Flickr

Metro San Fernando by Quedalapalabra, en Flickr

Estación de San Fernando de Henares by Marisol, en Flickr

20140411 450-005 en San Fernando de Henares by Miguel González, en Flickr

Plaza de la Real Fábrica de Paños P1050434 by cmramirezl, en Flickr

Plaza de la Real Fabrica de Paños P1050430 by cmramirezl, en Flickr

Ocaso en San Fernando P1050428 by cmramirezl, en Flickr

Fuente de la calle La Huerta by Quedalapalabra, en Flickr

parque dolores ibarruri (san fernando de henares) by jose luis, en Flickr

san fernando de henares_parque del jarama by ch.., en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Villajoyosa/La Vila Joiosa. It has a population about 33.834 inhabitants, the area is about 58,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de Alacant/Alicante, its autonomous community is Comunitat Valenciana, its density is 576,39 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 24.086, 3.868 buildings are registered in this place, it has 16.978 counted men, it has 16.973 counted women, the average altitude is 43,88 m, there are 1,00 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 218

Villajoyosa by Daniel Garcia, en Flickr

Villajoyosa by Daniel Garcia, en Flickr

Villajoyosa by Carlos Sánchez, en Flickr

Villajoyosa. by gloria castro, en Flickr

Alicante - Villajoyosa - Iglesia de la Asunción by Alejandro, en Flickr

Iglesia Nª Sª de la Asunción - Villajoyosa by Carlos Sánchez, en Flickr

Villajoyosa by Ron Curtis, en Flickr

Villajoyosa by alphawolf_2013, en Flickr

Beautiful Villajoyosa by Fotomondeo, en Flickr

Villajoyosa by alphawolf_2013, en Flickr

Playa y mar by alphawolf_2013, en Flickr

Aldesa Construcción. Paseo marítimo y fachada litoral de Villajoyosa (Alicante, España) by ALDESA GRUPO, en Flickr

IMG_5406 by NH53, en Flickr

La Vila Joiosa waterfront across harbour from fishing port, Alicante, Spain. #lavilajoiosa #villajoyosa #vilajoiosa #alicante #alicanteimages #alicantephoto #vilajoiosaphoto #scene #scenic #view #wharf #port #harbor #red #bollard #blue #mediterranean #med by Brian brianscantlebury.com, en Flickr

Hotel El Montíboli - Villajoyosa - Alicante by Pablo Monteagudo, en Flickr

Hotel El Montíboli - Villajoyosa - Alicante by Pablo Monteagudo, en Flickr

La Torre del Dr. Esquerdo 2014 hdr by Carlos Sánchez, en Flickr

(014/15) La Malladeta al atardecer by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr

Atardecer mediterráneo by Pablo Carrascosa, en Flickr

la Vila Joiosa by Zoi Koraki, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Leioa. It has a population about 30.637 inhabitants, the area is about 8,50 km², it belongs to Provincia de Bizkaia, its autonomous community is Basque Country, its density is 3.604,35 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 12.306, 1.351 buildings are registered in this place, it has 14.961 counted men, it has 15.724 counted women, the average altitude is 15,54 m, there are 0,96 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 241

Amanecer en Leioa by Marcos Maté, en Flickr

leioa 038 by Jose Luis LLAGUNO, en Flickr

Leioa - Parque y Ayuntamiento by eitb.eus, en Flickr

ayuntamiento, leioa by Jose Luis LLAGUNO, en Flickr

IMG_9648 by Mikel Agirregabiria, en Flickr

IMG_9647 by Mikel Agirregabiria, en Flickr

MACETA Y PALOMA by Roberto Marcos, en Flickr

IMG_5774 by UKBERRI.NET Uribe Kosta eta Erandioko agerkari digitala, en Flickr

LA CASA DE CULTURA DE LEJONA by Roberto Marcos, en Flickr

PA200139 by skaterland, en Flickr

Leioko campusa, EHU by Gorka Palazio, en Flickr

Leioa by Gorka Clemente, en Flickr

Aulario Leioa by Josu Mendicute, en Flickr

Aulario by Josu Mendicute, en Flickr

GG. eta KK Zientzien fakultatea by Josu Mendicute, en Flickr

Parque de Artaza, Leioa (V) by Txulu, en Flickr

Pasarela en Leioa by Jose Carlos, en Flickr

picplz_upload by Mikel Agirregabiria, en Flickr

Leioa by Gaizka Garate, en Flickr

Noche en Leioa by Javier Mendia García, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Candelaria. It has a population about 26.134 inhabitants, the area is about 48,80 km², it belongs to Provincia de Santa Cruz de Tenerife (Tenerife Island), its autonomous community is Canary Islands, its density is 535,53 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 14.069, 5.506 buildings are registered in this place, it has 12.772 counted men, it has 13.362 counted women, the average altitude is 10,00 m, there are 0,97 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 289

Candelaria by Blaz Purnat, en Flickr

Candelaria by Blaz Purnat, en Flickr

Candelaria, Tenerife by Hans Van reeth, en Flickr

Candelaria, Tenerife. by Jen Friedwald, en Flickr

Spain: Candelaria - Tenerife by ovofrito, en Flickr

Basilica of Candelaria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, en Flickr

Candelaria by Blaz Purnat, en Flickr

Candelaria by Blaz Purnat, en Flickr

Candelaria - Tenerife by Tor Einar Andersen, en Flickr

guanche by D.Y. Reyes, en Flickr

Candelaria, Tenerife by Edek Giejgo, en Flickr

PLAYA DE TIERRA VOLCÁNICA EN CANDELARIA by Antonio Martín, en Flickr

playa La Viuda, Candelaria, Tenerife by tania bt, en Flickr

Calle Obispo Pérez Cáceres by Shaun Matthew Yeo, en Flickr

Calle Obispo Pérez Cáceres by 
Shaun Matthew Yeo, en Flickr

Candelaria by Jose Miguel, en Flickr

Guanches by Gonzalo García, en Flickr

Basilica - HDR by Hanoch Hemmerich, en Flickr

Plaza de la Basílica de Candelaria by Luis E. Reyes Cabrera, en Flickr

Bahía de Candelaria by Javier Marrero Álvarez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Galdakao. It has a population about 29.351 inhabitants, the area is about 32,30 km², it belongs to Provincia de Bizkaia, its autonomous community is Basque Country, its density is 904,61 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 12.861, 1.728 buildings are registered in this place, it has 14.489 counted men, it has 14.862 counted women, the average altitude is 50,11 m, there are 0,98 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 255

Noche fría by eitb.eus, en Flickr

La ruta Altamira de ( GALDAKANO ) by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Imágenes de Altamira a Elexalde, ( GALDAKANO ) by eitb.eus, en Flickr

El autobús campeón en Galdakao / Txapeldunen autobusa Galdakaon by Eroski, en Flickr

Galdakao, Bizkaia by In Memoriam 1960-1978, en Flickr

Galdakao, Bizkaia by In Memoriam 1960-1978, en Flickr

Plaza ayuntamiento by Roberto Rolando, en Flickr

Galdakao Contenttur 2014 por @lasblogenpunto by Ana Santos, en Flickr

Park, Galdakao by Josu Sierra, en Flickr

Elexalde ( Galdakao ) by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Cielo con nubes y claros by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Iglesia Andra Mari by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Desde Galdakao by eitb.eus, en Flickr

El día invita al paseo by eitb.eus, en Flickr

GaldakaON - movil X 2 by Turiskopio, en Flickr

CUMPLIMOS 200 FOTOS by Jesus Mediavilla, en Flickr

Desde Galdakao by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Galdakao, last lights by Josu Sierra, en Flickr

Anchecer y Creciente by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Noche tormentosa en Galdakao by eitb.eus, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Coria del Río. It has a population about 30.115 inhabitants, the area is about 61,80 km², it belongs to Provincia de Sevilla, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 487,30 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 13.259, 8.963 buildings are registered in this place, it has 15.055 counted men, it has 15.060 counted women, the average altitude is 12,71 m, there are 1,00 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 245

<Bienvenida> Coria del Río (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

<Bar Alfaro> Coria del Río (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

<Plaza Almacenera> Coria del Río (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

<Iglesia Ntra. Sra. de la Estrella> Coria del Río (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

Coria del Río (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

<Libertad, igualdad, fraternidad> Coria del Río (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

<Paseo de la Constitución> Coria del Río (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

Coria del Río, Samurai by Manolo Campos, en Flickr

The statue of Samurai, Hasekura Tsunenaga, 1571-1622, overlooks the River Guadalquivir where the man himself arrived by ship, on a Diplomatic Mission, 403 years before, in 1613. Coria del Rio, near Sevilla, Spain. by Neville., en Flickr

The statue of Samurai, Hasekura Tsunenaga, 1571 to 1622, in Coria del Rio, near Seville, Spain. by Neville., en Flickr

Guadalquivir por Coria del Río by Manolo Campos, en Flickr

<Embarcadero> Coria del Río (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

Coria del Rio by Juan Reyes, en Flickr

<Parque> Coria del Río (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

<Paseo fluvial> Coria del Río (Sevilla) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

Un paseito by Enrique Lama Marcos, en Flickr

Coria del Río by Araceli Guillamón, en Flickr

ricardo lozano by Ricardo Lozano, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Granadilla de Abona. It has a population about 43.608 inhabitants, the area is about 162,80 km², it belongs to Provincia de Santa Cruz de Tenerife (Tenerife Island), its autonomous community is Canary Islands, its density is 267,86 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 20.799, 7.954 buildings are registered in this place, it has 22.107 counted men, it has 21.501 counted women, the average altitude is 647,09 m, there are 1,06 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 159

El Medano by Paco Zafra, en Flickr

10082013-DSCF8308 by Surcamar Tenerife, en Flickr

10082013-DSCF8310 by Surcamar Tenerife, en Flickr

Vamos a comer alguito... que suerte vivir!! ^^ by Yapci Bello, en Flickr

jugando con las olas by AndrésNúñezPhoto, en Flickr

los abrigos by A COOPER, en Flickr

el medano by kasia, en Flickr

Bocinegro y Roja by AndrésNúñezPhoto, en Flickr

2013_12_15_Tenerife Sandos San Blas Nature Resort & Golf (5)a by Tom Holmberg, en Flickr

Rooms on the Lake, Sandos San Blas, Granadilla de Abona, Tenerife by Jack Montgomery, en Flickr

2013_12_15_Tenerife Sandos San Blas Nature Resort & Golf (6)a by Tom Holmberg, en Flickr

Color de Granadilla de Abona by Gabriela Duyos, en Flickr

Granadilla de Abona by Yenner815, en Flickr

Granadilla de Abona, Tenerife by Jack Montgomery, en Flickr

Rural Hotel, Granadilla by tenerife holidays, en Flickr

LOS ABRIGOS by fran40, en Flickr

Iglesia Nuestra Señora del Carmen by Zruda, en Flickr

Iglesia San Luis by Zruda, en Flickr

Playa del Médano-Granadilla de Abona by Gisela Pecino, en Flickr

Port de Los Abrigos by Alain MICHEL, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Villena. It has a population about 34.530 inhabitants, the area is about 346,60 km², it belongs to Provincia de Alacant/Alicante, its autonomous community is Comunitat Valenciana, its density is 100,50 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 18.323, 7.772 buildings are registered in this place, it has 17.233 counted men, it has 17.297 counted women, the average altitude is 522,72 m, there are 0,99 males for each female. Villena, among other things, is famous for having found in its territory the so-called "Treasure of Villena". It is one of the most important golden finds of European prehistory. It is a precious sample of Iberian jewelery and goldsmiths.

Position in the ranking: 214

Castillo de La Atalaya by Francisco Esteve, en Flickr

Villena.Alicante by Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr

España-Mrc-XI-XII-03-128 by Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr

Castillo de Villena by Gustavo Rubio, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago by Rafa Esteve, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago by Pablo Serra, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago by Rafa Esteve, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor by Rafa Esteve, en Flickr

Villena. by Miguel Mollá, en Flickr

Fuente de la Plaza del Rollo by VILLENA OBSERVERS, en Flickr

El tesoro de Villena by Antonio Marín Segovia, en Flickr

El tesoro de Villena by Antonio Marín Segovia, en Flickr

El tesoro de Villena by Antonio Marín Segovia, en Flickr

Museo Arqueológico José Mª Soler. Villena, Alicante, España. by Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr

Museo Arqueológico José Mª Soler. Villena, Alicante, España. by Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr

Estación del AVE by Jose Antonio Orgilés Ros, en Flickr

Estación del AVE by Jose Antonio Orgilés Ros, en Flickr

Plaza de Toros Villena Alicante by Oscar Camacho, en Flickr

NOCTURNO CASTILLO DE VILLENA by [email protected], en Flickr

Castillo de la Atalaya by Francisco Esteve, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Santurtzi. It has a population about 47.020 inhabitants, the area is about 7,15 km², it belongs to Provincia de Bizkaia, its autonomous community is Basque Country, its density is 6.576,22 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 20.924, 1.776 buildings are registered in this place, it has 22.615 counted men, it has 24.036 counted women, the average altitude is 10,97 m, there are 0,95 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 152

Picnic en el Serantes by Indautxu71, en Flickr

Un Puerto Bajo Las Nubes by Indautxu71, en Flickr

Santurtzi desde el Serantes by Indautxu71, en Flickr

Nubes en el Puerto by Indautxu71, en Flickr

Santurtzi Bajo las Nubes by Indautxu71, en Flickr

Barcos a la Espera by Indautxu71, en Flickr

Santurce by Gustavo Rubio, en Flickr

Hotel Palacio de Oriol by Gaspar Serrano, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Jorge Santurtzi by MAITE ELORZA, en Flickr

santurtzi_17-Plaza Virgen del Mar by Be Santurtzi, en Flickr

santurtzi_19-Plaza Virgen del Mar by Be Santurtzi, en Flickr

Metro Mamariga_2-santurtzi by Be Santurtzi, en Flickr

Inauguración Metro Kabiezes. by Be Santurtzi, en Flickr

Cercanias en Santurtzi by Inigo Vanaman, en Flickr

Monumento a la Virgen del Carmen by Indautxu71, en Flickr

Procesión del Carmen 2012 by Be Santurtzi, en Flickr

Puerto de Santurtzi al atardecer by Iker Merodio, en Flickr

Aupa Santurtzi! by Arrano, en Flickr

Hotel Palacio de Oriol. Bilbo. Bilbao. by atvjavi, en Flickr

santurtzi_kaia (14) by MAITE ELORZA, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sant Feliu de Llobregat. It has a population about 43.769 inhabitants, the area is about 11,80 km², it belongs to Provincia de Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 3.709,24 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 18.458, 2.691 buildings are registered in this place, it has 21.288 counted men, it has 22.427 counted women, the average altitude is 31,72 m, there are 0,95 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 158

Plaça de la Vila, Sant Feliu de Llobregat by Jordi Roura, en Flickr

Església Catedral de Sant Llorenç,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona,España by Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, en Flickr

Església Catedral de Sant Llorenç,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona,España by Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, en Flickr

Ajuntament - City hall by Jordi Nadal, en Flickr

Sant Feliu de Llobregat - Jacint Verdaguer 17-27 a by Arnim Schulz, en Flickr

Cal doctor Martí by Jordi Nadal, en Flickr

DSC_7192.jpg by Carlos Garcia, en Flickr

Palacio Falguera-3 by Andrés Lozano Bojadós, en Flickr

Palacio Falguera by Andrés Lozano Bojadós, en Flickr

Palacio Falguera-2 by Andrés Lozano Bojadós, en Flickr

Vista al lago by Juan Ignacio Badia, en Flickr

Parc de la torreblanca by Juan Ignacio Badia, en Flickr

Parc de Torreblanca_115099 by Places & Activities, en Flickr

tram by Marc Vilella, en Flickr

Renfe 447 142/141 Sant Feliu de Llobregat (E) 3 september 20015 by Superbock., en Flickr

Sant Feliu nocturno by
Juan Ignacio Badia, en Flickr

Sant Feliu nocturno by Juan Ignacio Badia, en Flickr

SANT FELIU DE LLOBREGAT -Barcelona - by Joaquin Pierrá, en Flickr

Correfoc de Sant Feliu de Llobregat by David Roca, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Petrer. It has a population about 34.757 inhabitants, the area is about 103,40 km², it belongs to Provincia de Alacant/Alicante, its autonomous community is Comunitat Valenciana, its density is 336,14 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 16.439, 6.463 buildings are registered in this place, it has 17.331 counted men, it has 17.423 counted women, the average altitude is 437,83 m, there are 1,00 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 210

MoonLight by Images ● Fantasy, en Flickr

Silla del Cid (V) by Images ● Fantasy, en Flickr

Afternoon walk by Alejandro Alarcón, en Flickr

Afternoon walk by Alejandro Alarcón, en Flickr

Escalinata Castillo de Petrer by Images ● Fantasy, en Flickr

Castillo De Petrer (Petrer, Alicante) by JRA 3, en Flickr

San Bartolome Church by Images ● Fantasy, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Bartolomé by Images ● Fantasy, en Flickr

Ayuntamiento de Petrer by Images ● Fantasy, en Flickr

Estanque Superior by Images ● Fantasy, en Flickr

Puente de Piedra by Images ● Fantasy, en Flickr

Waterfall by Images ● Fantasy, en Flickr

9 de Octubre by Fernando Verdú, en Flickr

Bassa el Moro by Images ● Fantasy, en Flickr

Castillo al atardecer 1 by Pedro Gutiérrez, en Flickr

Castillo de Petrer / Petrer Castle (Spain) by Ignacio Arráez, en Flickr

Petrel Noche 1 by Manuel Martin, en Flickr

El Atardecer y la Luna, Elda-Petrel, Alicante, España/Spain by jose_raul96, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*San Andrés del Rabanedo. It has a population about 31.741 inhabitants, the area is about 63,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de León, its autonomous community is Castile and Leon, its density is 498,62 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 17.546, 6.029 buildings are registered in this place, it has 15.412 counted men, it has 16.450 counted women, the average altitude is 855,32 m, there are 0,95 males for each female. San Andrés del Rabanedo is a town in the metropolitan area of León that houses the airport and the railway station of the main city.

Position in the ranking: 230

Parece una ciudad y todo... by Julio César Cerletti García, en Flickr

Peregrinación al Santuario de la Virgen del Camino by Rosa y Rafa, en Flickr

Iglesia Parroquial de San Andrés del Rabanedo by Javier García Calleja, en Flickr

Hacia Barrio Pinilla by luismadrigaltascon, en Flickr

Nueva estación de León by Enrique Sánchez Narganes, en Flickr

Renfe Alta Velocidad en León by Pantoteatre, en Flickr

[Trobajo del Camino]Ermita del Apostol Santiago by Lee Kyung-joon, en Flickr

Aeropuerto de León by Javier Díaz Barrera, en Flickr

Aeropuerto de Leon, España by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

aeropuerto de León II by Luis Díez, en Flickr

Bombardier CRJ-900ER IBERIA REGIONAL (EC-JZS) / Aeropuerto de León by Pablo Mateos Neira ✈, en Flickr

casa león-29.jpg by Rodrigo Martín Olalla, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Rota. It has a population about 29.136 inhabitants, the area is about 85,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de Cádiz, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 339,98 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 26.030, 7.335 buildings are registered in this place, it has 14.547 counted men, it has 14.589 counted women, the average altitude is 14,29 m, there are 1,00 males for each female. Naval Station Rota, also known as NAVSTA Rota, (IATA: ROZ, ICAO: LERT), is a Spanish naval base commanded by a Spanish Rear Admiral and fully funded by the United States of America.

Position in the ranking: 260

Vista aerea de la Base Naval de Rota (Cadiz). by Armada Española, en Flickr

Vista General - Hotel Duque de Nájera by Hoteles Andaluces con Encanto, en Flickrbbb

Fachada - Hotel Duque de Nájera by Hoteles Andaluces con Encanto, en Flickr

Plaza de España, Rota by cadizvisual, en Flickr

Calle Charco, Rota by cadizvisual, en Flickr

Rota (Cádiz) 01 by Fernando López, en Flickr

El rincón de la fuente by pibepa, en Flickr

Rota by Alberto Guerrero, en Flickr

Rota by Alberto Guerrero, en Flickr

Rota by Alberto Guerrero, en Flickr

Rota by Alberto Guerrero, en Flickr

Rota by Alberto Guerrero, en Flickr

Rota by Alberto Guerrero, en Flickr

Rota by Alberto Guerrero, en Flickr

Rota by Alberto Guerrero, en Flickr

Rota by Alberto Guerrero, en Flickr

Rota by Alberto Guerrero, en Flickr

Rota by Alberto Guerrero, en Flickr

Rota by Alberto Guerrero, en Flickr

Rota by Alberto Guerrero, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Écija. It has a population about 40.634 inhabitants, the area is about 975,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de Sevilla, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 41,90 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 19.218, 8.240 buildings are registered in this place, it has 20.169 counted men, it has 20.711 counted women, the average altitude is 109,00 m, there are 0,98 males for each female. The city of the towers, a city of great beauty, is known as the "Sartén de Andalucia" (Pan of Andalusia) for the high temperatures that are reached in the summer, some of the highest in Spain

Position in the ranking: 175

Écija (Sevilla) by Fernando del Marco Marrón, en Flickr

Torres de Écija by Manuel Romero, en Flickr

Vista panorámica desde la torre de la Parroquia de San Gil Abad. Écija (Sevilla). by Fernando del Marco Marrón, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Juan - Vista desde la torre by Alberto, en Flickr

Marinaleda Feb 08 003 by SteveRyan, en Flickr

Écija by Manuel Guerrero Vázquez, en Flickr

Torre de Santa Cruz by Manuel Guerrero Vázquez, en Flickr

Un faro barroco by albolm911, en Flickr

100_5373 by Manuel Guerrero Vázquez, en Flickr

100_5337 by Manuel Guerrero Vázquez, en Flickr

Torre de Santa María by Manuel Guerrero Vázquez, en Flickr

Torre de Santa María by Manuel Guerrero Vázquez, en Flickr

100_5360 by Manuel Guerrero Vázquez, en Flickr

CASTILLO DE ALHONOZ (Ecija) by E. López, en Flickr

El Puente al Atardecer by Nio Gómez, en Flickr

Ninfas - Santa María by Raquel Colmena, en Flickr

Écija by Bosco Morales, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago de Écija. by Miguel Ángel Castro, en Flickr

Espadaña de San Francisco y Santa Barbara, Torre de San Juan y Santa Maria by Nio Gómez, en Flickr

Iglesia y Torre de San Gil Écija by Nio Gómez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Barberà del Vallés. It has a population about 32.580 inhabitants, the area is about 7,80 km², it belongs to Provincia de Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 4.176,92 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 13.233, 3.206 buildings are registered in this place, it has 16.120 counted men, it has 16.430 counted women, the average altitude is 142,30 m, there are 0,97 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 225

2014.05.20 Barberà del Vallès_B.2_8 by Bru Aguiló, en Flickr

2014.05.20 Barberà del Vallès_A.3_6 by Bru Aguiló, en Flickr

Torre d'en Gorgs by Populars de Barberà, en Flickr

Casal de Cultura Maria Feliu by Populars de Barberà, en Flickr

Fuente de la mujer by Populars de Barberà, en Flickr

Parroquia de la Virgen de la Asunción by Populars de Barberà, en Flickr

BARBERÀ DEL VALLÉS 8/3/2010 by Eric Altimis, en Flickr

BARBERÀ DEL VALLÉS 8/3/2010 by Eric Altimis, en Flickr

BARBERÀ DEL VALLÉS 8/3/2010 by Eric Altimis, en Flickr

BARBERÀ DEL VALLÉS 8/3/2010 by Eric Altimis, en Flickr

IMG_6040 by Fco Jose Soto, en Flickr

Les pintures de Barberà / Romanesque in the city by SBA73, en Flickr
0.staticflickr.com/3928/15274945467_c86bd75cfd_b.jpg[/img][/url]Barberá del Valles by Ernest Vives, en Flickr

Barberá del Valles by Ernest Vives, en Flickr

BARBERÀ DEL VALLÉS 8/3/2010 by Eric Altimis, en Flickr

Algo falla by Stefy González, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Galapagar. It has a population about 32.523 inhabitants, the area is about 64,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de Madrid, its autonomous community is Comunidad de Madrid, its density is 502,67 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 15.187, 7.910 buildings are registered in this place, it has 16.107 counted men, it has 16.416 counted women, the average altitude is 884,43 m, there are 0,97 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 226

GALAPAGAR'S MAP

Galapagar / La Navata con nieve by Carlos, en Flickr

Rotonda de Galapagar by Quique, en Flickr

Galapagar by Juan Carlos Santamaría, en Flickr

Galapagar, Madrid by Antonio Dorado, en Flickr

Galapagar XXXV by Chema Muñoz Rosa, en Flickr

GALAPAGAR-CASA DE CULTURA by JOSE ABLANEDO, en Flickr

Galapagar. by Armando Gómez, en Flickr

Ermita by Juan Carlos Santamaría, en Flickr

Ermita del Guijo by Juan Carlos Santamaría, en Flickr

Lago Parquelagos by VIVIR PARQUELAGOS, en Flickr

Puente Romano Galapagar by DiegoVegaFr, en Flickr

Puente de Alcanzorla, Galapagar by Jesús Pérez Pacheco, en Flickr

Puente de Retamar s.XVIII by Diego Valera, en Flickr

Iniciamos los trámites para declarar la Presa del Gasco bien de interés cultural by Comunidad de Madrid, en Flickr

Deep blue sunset by Juampiter, en Flickr

Fire in the sky by vlopezfotografia.es, en Flickr

Galapagar - La Navata by Owain Shaw Photo, en Flickr

Galapagar - La Navata by Owain Shaw Photo, en Flickr

GALAPAGAR by Mr_Dark, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Puente Genil. It has a population about 30.244 inhabitants, the area is about 172,00 km², it belongs to Provincia de Córdoba, its autonomous community is Andalusia, its density is 175,84 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 14.702, 7.790 buildings are registered in this place, it has 15.072 counted men, it has 15.172 counted women, the average altitude is 219,07 m, there are 0,99 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 246

PUENTE GENIL'S MAP

Puente Genil, Spain by campese, en Flickr

Parroquia de Santiago Puente Genil by CAMINOS DE PASION www.caminosdepasion.com, en Flickr

DSC_0049_HDR_1 by David Cuenca Palos, en Flickr

Puente Genil, Spain by campese, en Flickr

29112016-IMG_Rio Geníl, puente de Las Brujas. by juanmaga1, en Flickr

Puente Genil, Spain by campese, en Flickr

Sin título by Belén Montilla, en Flickr

Convento de la Victoria-Puente Genil by CAMINOS DE PASION www.caminosdepasion.com, en Flickr

CONVENTO DE LA VICTORIA (Puente Genil) by E. López, en Flickr

Hotel El Carmen - Puente Genil - Cordoba - Spain by marimbajlamesa, en Flickr

Restaurant El Carmen - Puente Genil - Cordoba - Spain by marimbajlamesa, en Flickr

Estación de Puente Genil - Herrera by Manuel Montilla, en Flickr

Atardece en Puente Genil by Rocío Alhama, en Flickr

anochecer Puente Genil by antoniogordi, en Flickr

Puente Genil, paseo Romeral by Jose Antonio Rodriguez, en Flickr

"La Matallana" Pte. Genil by Jose Antonio Rodriguez, en Flickr

Túnel de la luz en el bosque de la Navidad by Jose Antonio Rodriguez, en Flickr

Puente Genil by Jose Antonio Rodriguez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Alaquàs. It has a population about 29.964 inhabitants, the area is about 3,30 km², it belongs to Provincia de Valencia, its autonomous community is Comunitat Valenciana, its density is 9.173,64 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 14.642, 2.229 buildings are registered in this place, it has 14.955 counted men, it has 15.318 counted women, the average altitude is 46,74 m, there are 0,98 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 250

MAP OF ALAQUÀS

Rotonda con la Torre virada de ALAQUAS (Valencia) by fernanchel, en Flickr

Scania L94UB Castrosua CS40 City II - Fernanbus 159 by emilijoan, en Flickr

FONT EN EL PARC DE LA SEQUIETA (Fuente en el Parque de la Sequieta). ALAQUAS (Valencia) by fernanchel, en Flickr

IMG_4833 by Fernando Ramos, en Flickr

IMG_4779 by Fernando Ramos, en Flickr

IMG_0019 by Fernando Ramos, en Flickr

Castillo de Alaquàs by Valencia Bonita, en Flickr

Castillo de Alaquàs by Valencia Bonita, en Flickr

Alaquas by ho visto nina volare, en Flickr

Tren AVE de Renfe entrando en el viaducto o túnel de ALAQUAS-TORRENT (Valencia) by fernanchel, en Flickr

Alaquàs by Zona cabra, en Flickr

[223] Carrer Major d'Alaquàs by GATXBO, en Flickr

DSCF3105 by plerat, en Flickr

Castell d'Alaquàs by Toni Saura, en Flickr

La Cuarta Torre de Alaquàs by Raúl García Carrero, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Benicarló. It has a population about 26.491 inhabitants, the area is about 47,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de Castelló/Castellón, its autonomous community is Comunitat Valenciana, its density is 555,37 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 17.141, 5.600 buildings are registered in this place, it has 13.247 counted men, it has 13.244 counted women, the average altitude is 17,99 m, there are 1,00 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 290

BENICARLO'S MAP

Benicarló by Paulita BCN, en Flickr

2010 Benicarló by Jose Gonzalvo Vivas, en Flickr

IMG_8923 by Ricardo Lop, en Flickr

Pescador de Benicarlo by eseuvece, en Flickr

Benicarló by eitb.eus, en Flickr

Playa de Benicarló, Morrongo by SHoJi83, en Flickr

2006-0361-Benicarlo Rathaus by Wolfgang Appel, en Flickr

Sant Bertomeu i l'Ajuntament by jmgif, en Flickr

2006-0364-Benicarlo Rambla by Wolfgang Appel, en Flickr

Sant Bertomeu by jordilroig, en Flickr

Benicarló by maria garcia, en Flickr

Benicarló by José Avila, en Flickr

Mascletà Benicarló by Gregorio Acebedo, en Flickr

Vista puerto deportivo de Benicarlo by Manolo Pérez, en Flickr

Benicarló by Angel Salom, en Flickr

IMG_7290 by Ricardo Lop, en Flickr

2016-09-28 21-12-59 s7 Ossy 09k by Jürgen Oswald, en Flickr

Playa del Morrongo by Gregorio Acebedo, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Pineda de Mar. It has a population about 25.948 inhabitants, the area is about 10,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 2.399,72 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 16.355, 4.303 buildings are registered in this place, it has 12.980 counted men, it has 12.968 counted women, the average altitude is 12,11 m, there are 1,00 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 296

PINEDA DE MAR'S MAP

Turó de Montpalau, a sota la torre de Sant Jaume - Pineda de Mar (Maresme) by Manuel Punsola, en Flickr

Pineda de Mar desde el Montpalau by Breogán Martínez, en Flickr

Pineda de Mar 2017 by Pascal Piette, en Flickr

Pineda de Mar 2017 by Pascal Piette, en Flickr

dscf0133 by jj_valero, en Flickr

Plaça del Mar by Iris Lambert, en Flickr

PARROQUIA DE SANTA MARIA PINEDA DE MAR by ALEX ORTEGA, en Flickr

01 - Pineda de Mar by J. C. PRO, en Flickr

02 - Pineda de Mar by J. C. PRO, en Flickr

Sant Pere de Riu-Pineda de Mar by Alberto Gonzalez Rovira, en Flickr

Sant Pere de Riu-Pineda de Mar by Alberto Gonzalez Rovira, en Flickr

Golden Taurus Park Resort · Pergola pool by Golden Hotels, en Flickr

Golden Taurus Park Resort · Pergola pool by Golden Hotels, en Flickr

Playa by Eowyn 1968, en Flickr

Pineda de Mar by ☮, en Flickr

PINEDA DE MAR, SPAIN by sowasp7, en Flickr

Renfe by Juan Enrique Gilardi, en Flickr

Pineda de Mar by Ajuntament Pineda de Mar, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Culleredo. It has a population about 29.434 inhabitants, the area is about 62,70 km², it belongs to Provincia de A Coruña, its autonomous community is Galicia, its density is 469,14 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 15.547, 5.104 buildings are registered in this place, it has 14.330 counted men, it has 15.104 counted women, the average altitude is 60,65 m, there are 0,95 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 254

CULLEREDO'S MAP

_4225446-HELLO-1-F by pavon2007, en Flickr

Xardín Botánico Ría do Burgo. by Andrés, en Flickr

3-Almeiras-Culleredo [1024x768] by edicions-espontaneas, en Flickr

SoloVAG-9 by Gon Cancela, en Flickr

Edificio Culleredo by Menchu Folgar, en Flickr

Una tarde en el parque by manuel candal, en Flickr

Santiago de O Burgo by Hesperetusa, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago do Burgo by José Antonio Gil Martínez, en Flickr

NAVIDAD EN EL PAZO by CHARLIE37, en Flickr

REMANSO DE QUIETUD (II) by CHARLIE37, en Flickr

Torre de Celas by Víctor G, en Flickr

1382-Torre de Celas de Peiro-Culleredo (Coruña) by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santo Estevo de Culleredo by José Antonio Gil Martínez, en Flickr

VLG A320 by Manu Varela - Fotografía Aeronáutica y algo más, en Flickr

Lisboa es tu destino... by yagoortiz, en Flickrr

20081223PC237260 by jose luis maquieira, en Flickr

Martes de nubes by Uxio Rivas, en Flickr

Ría by Uxio Rivas, en Flickr

Fuegos O Burgo 2017 by Sindo Novoa, en Flickr

Fuegos El Burgo - Culleredo - Previa traca final. by José Luis, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Gavà. It has a population about 46.377 inhabitants, the area is about 29,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de Barcelona, its autonomous community is Catalonia, its density is 1.551,07 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 21.428, 5.087 buildings are registered in this place, it has 22.809 counted men, it has 23.517 counted women, the average altitude is 17,61 m, there are 0,98 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 153

GAVÀ'S MAP

Gavà Mountain by vivavar, en Flickr

Gavà Mountain by vivavar, en Flickr

GAVA-Barcelona - by Joaquin Pierrá, en Flickr

MUSEU DE GAVÀ by Yeagov_Cat, en Flickr

BROLLADORS D'AIGUA A GAVÀ by Yeagov_Cat, en Flickr

FONT DEL LLEÓ by Yeagov_Cat, en Flickr

ESCULTURA DE XAVIER CUENCA ITURAT A LA ROTONDA DEL CARRER DE L'ENERGIA DE GAVÀ by Yeagov_Cat, en Flickr

ESCULTURA DE XAVIER CUENCA ITURAT A LA ROTONDA DEL CARRER DE L'ENERGIA DE GAVÀ by Yeagov_Cat, en Flickr

Gavà (2) Església by Pere Gassó, en Flickr

Carrer de Gavà by Bart Omeu, en Flickr

Gavà by Francesc_2000, en Flickr

P1010093 by Ocean21, en Flickr

Terraza AC Hotel Gava Mar by AC Hotels by Marriott, en Flickr

Gava Mar ja näkymä hotellihuoneesta by miia.kankaanpaa, en Flickr

playa-gava by José Manuel Montoya, en Flickr

Gavà by Francesc_2000, en Flickr

Talgo Torre del Oro by SergiWay, en Flickr

I think it's Christmas by Géraldine J, en Flickr

Jardín del AC Hotel Gava Mar by AC Hotels by Marriott, en Flickr

Gava by Pau Ramírez marqués, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Antequera. It has a population about 41.620 inhabitants, the area is about 815,90 km², it belongs to Provincia de Málaga, its autonomous community is Andausia, its density is 51,01 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 17.883, 9.166 buildings are registered in this place, it has 20.441 counted men, it has 21.179 counted women, the average altitude is 519,31 m, there are 0,97 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 169

ANTEQUERAS'S MAP

Antequera by Keith Bowden, en Flickr

Antequera by Alex Zuychenko, en Flickr

Antequera (Málaga) by Sebastián Aguilar, en Flickr

Antequera by Zatato, en Flickr

IMG_5139 by Francisco Javier Diaz Burgos, en Flickr

Antequera, Andalusia, Spain by Pom Angers, en Flickr

Antequera by Juan Carlos Guijarro Moreno, en Flickr

Antequera by Fran García, en Flickr

Plaza de Santiago by Alejandro Ruiz, en Flickr

Estación Ave de Antequera by Eladio Osuna, en Flickr

Estacion AVE Antequera by eurobandas, en Flickr

Tren en la estación de AVE de Antequera by turismoytren.com, en Flickr

El Torcal de Antequera by Francisco Jesús Gómez Gálvez, en Flickr

ALFREDO GALÁN by Alfredo Galán, en Flickr

Cueva de Menga by José Jiménez Romero, en Flickr

Panoramica menga by José Jiménez Romero, en Flickr

Tholos del El Romeral de Antequera by Alejandro Ruiz, en Flickr

Puerta de Estepa Antequera. Malaga. by MANUEL PÉREZ, en Flickr

Puerta de Estepa by _JRomeo_, en Flickr

Anochecer en Antequera by PACO VARGAS, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Vilagarcía de Arousa. It has a population about 37.712 inhabitants, the area is about 45,00 km², it belongs to Provincia de Pontevedra, its autonomous community is Galicia, its density is 838,69 inhabitants per km2, its number of homes is 19.748, 7.786 buildings are registered in this place, it has 18.099 counted men, it has 19.613 counted women, the average altitude is 11,05 m, there are 0,93 males for each female. 

Position in the ranking: 189

VILAGARCÍA DE AROUSA'S MAP

Illa de Cortegada by Septem Trionis, en Flickr

Fishermen gathering clams in Carril by Andrés García, en Flickr

1514-Ameixas de Carril (Pontevedra) by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa Eulalia Villagarcia de Arousa by SiF Xixona, en Flickr

Iglesia Pazo Sobran Villagarcia de Arousa by SiF Xixona, en Flickr

Vilagarcia de Arousa by Carlos, en Flickr

Convento y Pazo Vista Alegre by Majorshots, en Flickr

Cementerio Gallego by robertopastor, en Flickr

2016 Pontevedra Vilagarcia de Arousa - San Martiño de Sobran Vilaxoan aae by jose ramon gonzalez novoa, en Flickr

cortegada y las malveiras by luisa martinez, en Flickr

Isla de Cortegada by Ramón Vázquez Morales, en Flickr

Vilagarcía de Arousa by Coral Piñeiro, en Flickr

Estacion Del Tren De Vilagarcia De Arousa (4) by Javier Fuentes, en Flickr

599 by firedmanager, en Flickr

EJE (27) ESTACION VILAGARCIA D AROUSA by asannei, en Flickr

Vilagarcía de Arousa by Septem Trionis, en Flickr

Galicia ! Vilagarcia bella bella 091 by Alice Zimmermann, en Flickr

DSC_8889 by Eduardo Rodríguez Recio, en Flickr

DSC_4895 by Eduardo Rodríguez Recio, en Flickr

Carril - Vilagarcía de Arousa by scronch, en Flickr

*​


----------

